# Stress Head crane ops



## Reg (Oct 6, 2010)

It is not like me to get rattled, but today was an exception. This dude was on the phone practically all day, and in-between screaming and shouting at the guys on the ground. He crossed the line and I let him know in no uncertain terms. To me its all in a days work, watching guys screw up and then try not to do it again for the best part, so long as they try I dont mind so much. Ive got little or no time for that kind of behaviour. 

How about you guys, sound familiar?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 6, 2010)

Reg said:


> It is not like me to get rattled, but today was an exception. This dude was on the phone practically all day, and in-between screaming and shouting at the guys on the ground. He crossed the line and I let him know in no uncertain terms. To me its all in a days work, watching guys screw up and then try not to do it again for the best part, so long as they try I dont mind so much. Ive got little or no time for that kind of behaviour.
> 
> How about you guys, sound familiar?



What?


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 6, 2010)

Most likely the phone was the majority of the problem. I don't know how anyone could focus on their work while on a phone.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 6, 2010)

I understand your annoyance with the stressed out op, Reg, and it's good of you to mention something. We all can get torqued up from time to time and we all let it out different ways. Tough to remember in the heat of the moment that sometimes #### just happens. Don't let it bother you, was probably something completely unrelated to the situation that was up his ass.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 6, 2010)

you sure are a strange one Reg, I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 6, 2010)

treemandan said:


> you sure are a strange one Reg, I have no idea what you are talking about.



OUCH! thats gotta hurt coming from 'the dan'!


----------



## oldirty (Oct 6, 2010)

spider sling on that pick reg?!?! 1 sling.


dude that runs the crane i work off is on the damn thing all day. the only time we use hand signals is when he on the phone. lol.


----------



## Reg (Oct 7, 2010)

oldirty said:


> spider sling on that pick reg?!?! 1 sling.
> 
> 
> dude that runs the crane i work off is on the damn thing all day. the only time we use hand signals is when he on the phone. lol.



Her's the same pick from a different angle Justin. 1.8 tons, we were good for only 2.2. Only an idiot would mindlessly allow a pick to flip and shockload in that situation. I dont do things without good reason. Thanks


----------



## oldirty (Oct 7, 2010)

well reg. i don't mindlessy do too many things crane related either. from what i can see on that particular pick i would've just put the sling on the other side of piece. that way when you tension up all the weight on the front (spider sling sides) is countered by the pull from the cable. 

i don't know man......... you get paid for how you do and if you got the time to set all the slings and whatnot then all the power to you i guess. 

i am usually pressed for time when it comes getting wood from the tree to the chipper so all the extra stuff would be frowned upon. 

production is the name of my game.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 7, 2010)

Cool heads will prevail Reg, you know sometimes it takes a cool head to tell a hot head they are out of line and being more of a distraction then a help.


----------



## Reg (Oct 7, 2010)

oldirty said:


> well reg. i don't mindlessy do too many things crane related either. from what i can see on that particular pick i would've just put the sling on the other side of piece. that way when you tension up all the weight on the front (spider sling sides) is countered by the pull from the cable.
> .



That would've worked with less foliage or more weight on the butt, but as it was, it still would've flipped on me the instant it came off the stump. 



> i don't know man......... you get paid for how you do and if you got the time to set all the slings and whatnot then all the power to you i guess.
> 
> i am usually pressed for time when it comes getting wood from the tree to the chipper so all the extra stuff would be frowned upon.
> 
> production is the name of my game



I actually picked most of that tree with just the single choker, but a few needed bit more. This is not my first Rodeo Justin, the same conversation is getting tired. 

My game is control

Here's one from the archives. I was 21 here, about 6 of them suckers with chains I recall, heaviest pick of the day was 7.5 tones, that's somewhere over 15000lbs. I got paid £40 for the day. Time flys


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 7, 2010)

Reg said:


> Here's one from the archives. I was 21 here, about 6 of them suckers with chains I recall, heaviest pick of the day was 7.5 tones, that's somewhere over 15000lbs.



Oh my goodness, i had no idea 7.5 tons is about 15000 lbs!! So glad i've got all you "big" crane guys that can inform me of this vital information!!


----------



## Reg (Oct 7, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Oh my goodness, i had no idea 7.5 tons is about 15000 lbs!! So glad i've got all you "big" crane guys that can inform me of this vital information!!



Hey beowulf, I'm not a big guy, far from it. In England we work in Kilos-Tons, but I have only ever read figures quoted in Lbs here on AS, so I just stated an approximate conversion for those who dont do metric. No need to roll you eyes about that


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 7, 2010)

That actually wasn't the reason my eyes were rolling. I just love when guys have to brag. I was picking better than 19k just this morning. 

But anyway, back to your first post-i also hate working with an op that doesn't pay attention. I've worked with a couple that seem to be able to multitask fairly well, but one missed signal and i'm coming down to have a little convo-and at 6'7", 275, the op usually listens. 

Fortunately, been working with the same op for over 7 years now. Hate when he goes on vacation.


----------



## Reg (Oct 7, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> i'm coming down to have a little convo-and at 6'7", 275, the op usually listens.



Hey, I sense some bragging in that statement!

I stopped bragging many years ago, now days I just tell the truth or generally shut up.....its much easier


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Oct 7, 2010)

Reg said:


> Hey, I sense some bragging in that statement!
> 
> I stopped bragging many years ago, now days I just tell the truth or generally shut up.....its much easier



Rep coming to ya! Wisdom there.

BTW Thanks for the videos Reg. What happened to all the ones you used to have posted on Youtube?

Jeff


----------



## oldirty (Oct 7, 2010)

Reg said:


> That would've worked with less foliage or more weight on the butt, but as it was, it still would've flipped on me the instant it came off the stump.



i don't get how you think the piece is going to flip if the choke is on the weighted side?? if anything maybe even boom up a couple feet as well that way when the cut is finished the piece just sits into the boom. no fuss and no loaded shorts. its relatively simple really. i'm finding this out more and more as i run the crane...... 

i understand you think you got the answer but for the most part its over thinking in my book. 

beowulf. whats this bragging chit you talking about? there was nothing braggadocios in any of the statements i have made in this thread. as far as i am concerned you may as well be a mouthpiece cause i haven't seen a single pic of you or the work you claim to be doing yet in the years you have been here. yeah one butt log but you weren't in it.......

as far as my chit talking and chest thumping here if i didn't make an attempt at some fun this place would be about as fun as a funeral. christ man look at the buzz. place is chock full of chumps and ball kissers. no need for this to be the same. 

reg. what this lying chit you going on about as well? i have yet to embellish a damn thing i have said on this site. been nothing but straight cash, homey.


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 8, 2010)

oldirty said:


> beowulf. whats this bragging chit you talking about? there was nothing braggadocios in any of the statements i have made in this thread. as far as i am concerned you may as well be a mouthpiece cause i haven't seen a single pic of you or the work you claim to be doing yet in the years you have been here. yeah one butt log but you weren't in it.......



Boy, i tried to leave this one alone, but i'm pissed. Had no idea camera equipment was now an essential piece of equipment for putting trees on the ground. Sorry hollywood passed you over, you ####ing camera whore. Maybe if you spent a little more time behind the saw and less behind a camera, you'd be skilled enough at tree work that you wouldn't have to prop up your fragile ego by posting a vid of every job you do. For us, putting a tree on the ground is just another job, nothing special enough to warrant making videos over. (Bet you still high five your guys every time you drop a stem, right? And i'll also bet you really take those videos so you can watch them over and over again while jacking off to yourself.) Personally, i find it a bit conceited, wasting all that videotape just to brag to your internet "buddies."

A ####ing "mouthpiece." What, jealous i've got more time on bigger cranes than you? Pissed i don't post pictures here that you can nitpick to make yourself feel better? Why should i post pics, to try to impress these internet weenies around here? Heck, there's only about four guys on this site with enough experience in cranes to even appreciate what we do. 

I really can't believe things have degraded this far, now instead of driving up to a job and pulling out the counter weight, i'm supposed to pull up to the job and grab the camera so i can impress a group of guys who have their heads up their asses.

You know, i didn't come to this site to impress people with my work. I know i rub many the wrong way simply because of some different views of treework i hold. I came here to learn and maybe teach others. But if you are dumb enough that you can only learn from picture books, maybe i need a better class of people.


----------



## Reg (Oct 8, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i don't get how you think the piece is going to flip if the choke is on the weighted side?? if anything maybe even boom up a couple feet as well that way when the cut is finished the piece just sits into the boom. no fuss and no loaded shorts. its relatively simple really. i'm finding this out more and more as i run the crane......
> 
> i understand you think you got the answer but for the most part its over thinking in my book.
> 
> .



It wouldn't flip as fast Justin but to a far greater extent to what is in the photos. Not good enough. The legs take (which took me a couple of seconds to tie) take the sting out of the tail, and make for much predictable and safer cutting....hooking and booming up - no need we are all cool



> reg. what this lying chit you going on about as well? i have yet to embellish a damn thing i have said on this site. been nothing but straight cash, homey


 Now I'm confused, what are you talking about?

beowulf, settle down fella, there's no malice here. Ive put dozens of tree vids on the net, doesn't make me a bad person though, on the contrary its made me some money. And I certainly dont sit there pulling one off if I have to watch them back, thankyou


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 8, 2010)

I have videos of hot women doing tree work nude, but I refuse to share them with anyone.:monkey:




Mr. HE


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 8, 2010)

REG,
6'7", 275LB !!!, do you do like JPS, reach up and pull the tree down! 
I dont know if many of you have meet John Paul, guy is a monster!
Sounds like you are too! 
me 5'8", 140lbs!


----------



## oldirty (Oct 8, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Boy, i tried to leave this one alone, but i'm pissed. Had no idea camera equipment was now an essential piece of equipment for putting trees on the ground. Sorry hollywood passed you over, you ####ing camera whore. Maybe if you spent a little more time behind the saw and less behind a camera, you'd be skilled enough at tree work that you wouldn't have to prop up your fragile ego by posting a vid of every job you do. For us, putting a tree on the ground is just another job, nothing special enough to warrant making videos over. (Bet you still high five your guys every time you drop a stem, right? And i'll also bet you really take those videos so you can watch them over and over again while jacking off to yourself.) Personally, i find it a bit conceited, wasting all that videotape just to brag to your internet "buddies."
> 
> A ####ing "mouthpiece." What, jealous i've got more time on bigger cranes than you? Pissed i don't post pictures here that you can nitpick to make yourself feel better? Why should i post pics, to try to impress these internet weenies around here? Heck, there's only about four guys on this site with enough experience in cranes to even appreciate what we do.
> 
> ...




don't be getting all high and mighty on me now farmboy. its the time you live in. no videotape either. that time has passed. i am talking simple f'n cell phone shots and vids. without proof of the skill you claim you got then yes you just another mouth piece. just the way it is man. pics and vids can back up anything you say. why so scared? if you guys were really as good as you claim to be your boss would be proud to have his name and gear on the net.

whats the matter wulfy you scared buzzid gonna poke holes in your technique as well? i know of plenty of guys who talk up a game just like you do. man these mutts (and i am using dog reference for you) that seem to know everything and have an answer for every situation and it all sounds right but and here is the but when it comes time to show or do these guys just flat out suck. in fact they scare you with how they work and how unsafe they really are. 

fragile ego? you crazy. i may be f'd up but a fragile ego i have not. its called confidence. you ever been called the best wulf? eventually that chit goes to your head and you start to believe it as well. now, at this stage in my life i am going for goat. greatest of all time. so yes i will get behind the camera and get in a few pics and have a few pics taken of me. why? because i am so damn good looking and i am so damn good at what i do. its a vicious combination but i make do. 

all i am saying is that for the amount your mouth moves you'd figure you got some sort of visual aid to help back it up....... and since you got nothing of the sort i am forced to believe you just a mouthpiece. you remember that kid you really liked and what i told you abut him....... 

now me beating off to myself working was a good one. lol for sure.

do i still high five the boys? hell yeah i do man. when we just got done doing what only we couldve done then you damn right i go over the the dude on the grapple and say great work and then i go over to the kid with the rake and thank him as well. and then say to the crane op great job, too. we just did in short order what wouldve taken joe blow 3 days to do start to finish. 

are you telling me that your passion is gone for this game wulf? your #### no longer rises when you finished or in the middle of some hairy situation? maybe you ought to hang up your spikes man. not me dude. i love this game and the places it has put me. in harms way or in total safety i just love what i do. overzealous, maybe but my love for the effort cannot be questioned.

and as far as you coming out the tree when you miss a signal with your crane op all that can be avoided with headset communication. your boss seems to make loot. hell man, for the 15 to 20k you make him a day (yes i still think thats inflated hence the reason for me wanting pics of proof wulfy) you'd figure he'd spring for the communication link making your job that much easier and his day more profitable.

whatever dude. you just just said all these guys have their heads up their asses in one breathe and then in another something about learning from them or teaching them...... that'll be a hard sell now.

picture is worth a thousand words, right?


stay safe boys. i am off for the next 5 days. going on a little road trip.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 8, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> me 5'8", 140lbs!



just a wee little fella!


----------



## Reg (Oct 8, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> REG,
> 6'7", 275LB !!!, do you do like JPS, reach up and pull the tree down!
> I dont know if many of you have meet John Paul, guy is a monster!
> Sounds like you are too!
> me 5'8", 140lbs!



You misunderstand, thats beowulf. I weigh probably 155.



> reg. what this lying chit you going on about as well? i have yet to embellish a damn thing i have said on this site. been nothing but straight cash, homey.



Justin, when you have a minute please?


----------



## ddhlakebound (Oct 8, 2010)

As the chips fly and picks float away, these are the days of our lives.


----------



## ozzy42 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> I have videos of hot women doing tree work nude, but I refuse to share them with anyone.:monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What's wrong with you ? Didn't your mom teach you to share ? LOL


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 8, 2010)

oldirty said:


> don't be getting all high and mighty on me now farmboy. its the time you live in. no videotape either. that time has passed. i am talking simple f'n cell phone shots and vids. without proof of the skill you claim you got then yes you just another mouth piece. just the way it is man. pics and vids can back up anything you say. why so scared? if you guys were really as good as you claim to be your boss would be proud to have his name and gear on the net.



Ok, i'm cooled off a bit, sorry for going off like that oldirty, i usually like you because you shine a light on a part of our business that not many guys do full time. That being said, i honestly can't believe this push for videotape. How many treemen have videos of their work? Maybe fifty, out of thousands? This is part of what i tried to get at about beranek-there are a ton of excellent treemen who work in absolute anonymity. And i've also never seen a climber looking for work who gets asked for a video resume. When i get back to the shop and hear one of my coworkers talking about the sob he did over on lake street, there is never any request for video. Pics and vids can lie just as easy as words-shall i grab a few off the internet to shut you up? 
I am getting a little irked about you assuming everyone is a part of the cell phone video age. I've mentioned on this site at least twice that i hate cell phones. I don't own one, never have. We got a company one we carry in the truck for emergencies and that's it. (I know what you are thinking, weak excuse, but it's the truth.) 
As for the last part of this paragraph, do you really think your antics have shown the best light on your outfit? I talked to my boss about this, about letting me post some pics of pooh and some of our picks. He checked out this site for a few days and flat out told me no-if his good name is going to be represented and drug through the mud on this site, he will be the one doing it, since it is his baby. To be honest, while i've heard some good things about your outfit, some guys who don't know your outfit at all have run it through the mud too. Besides, i usually hang out in commercial or arborist-do that many homeowners actually come on these forums looking for tree companies that are advertising?



oldirty said:


> whats the matter wulfy you scared buzzid gonna poke holes in your technique as well? i know of plenty of guys who talk up a game just like you do. man these mutts (and i am using dog reference for you) that seem to know everything and have an answer for every situation and it all sounds right but and here is the but when it comes time to show or do these guys just flat out suck. in fact they scare you with how they work and how unsafe they really are.



Actually, not scared at all, just sick of hearing advice from guys who aren't my peers. Honestly, how many guys on this site go out with a crane five days a week? How many go out with a 60+ ton crane five days a week? Anybody? Please, speak up, i'd love to talk to you. Perfect example, few years ago on a climbing saw thread i mentioned that i prefer rear handle saws, 357 for the small 395 for bigger, i believe. You went out of your way trying to tell me how good the 200t was even in the big stuff. I shrugged you off simply because you had no idea what i was in every day. A couple years later, now that you are closer to being my peer, what do you use every day? Huh? You were talking out your ass at the time because you didn't know what you were talking about for my situation. That's the kind of stuff that irks me-if you do nothing but trim, don't tell me how to do my job. 

I'll freely admit it, i'm a son of a #####. I'm just surprised that even after the years on this site you think i don't know what i'm talking about. But that's your prerogative. How did this site get along before everyone started posting pics? Am i really the only guy on here who hasn't posted a pic? 



oldirty said:


> fragile ego? you crazy. i may be f'd up but a fragile ego i have not. its called confidence. you ever been called the best wulf? eventually that chit goes to your head and you start to believe it as well. now, at this stage in my life i am going for goat. greatest of all time. so yes i will get behind the camera and get in a few pics and have a few pics taken of me. why? because i am so damn good looking and i am so damn good at what i do. its a vicious combination but i make do.



No, i haven't been called the best, simply because i'm not. I've worked with guys better than me. Guys in my outfit are better than me. I just try to keep improving. Besides, when someone who i know is better than me tells me good job, that means a lot more than all these homeowners that must think you are the best. Simple compliments from real peers mean much more to me than titles given by the clueless masses.
And i hate to burst your bubble, but while you are good, your aren't the best. You've got a few years left to go.



oldirty said:


> do i still high five the boys? hell yeah i do man. when we just got done doing what only we couldve done then you damn right i go over the the dude on the grapple and say great work and then i go over to the kid with the rake and thank him as well. and then say to the crane op great job, too. we just did in short order what wouldve taken joe blow 3 days to do start to finish.
> 
> are you telling me that your passion is gone for this game wulf? your #### no longer rises when you finished or in the middle of some hairy situation? maybe you ought to hang up your spikes man. not me dude. i love this game and the places it has put me. in harms way or in total safety i just love what i do. overzealous, maybe but my love for the effort cannot be questioned.



Nope, still love what i do. You really think you are doing stuff that ONLY you could have done? I tell my guys good work at the end of the job. Do i throw a party celebrating and documenting my awesomeness every time we finish a pick. Of course not. Picking fifty trees out of a backyard, while a good job, it isn't actually doing something that no one else can do. When we actually do something impressive, then we high five. 



oldirty said:


> and as far as you coming out the tree when you miss a signal with your crane op all that can be avoided with headset communication. your boss seems to make loot. hell man, for the 15 to 20k you make him a day (yes i still think thats inflated hence the reason for me wanting pics of proof wulfy) you'd figure he'd spring for the communication link making your job that much easier and his day more profitable.



Actually, that was a specific incident i was thinking of several years ago where the sub op didn't want to use a radio. Don't worry, you are not on the cutting edge. We've been using helmet communications since long before you first brought it up. 

Lol, and the truth comes out-you've been pissy ever since you found out you aren't the top crane guy in the country or even the northeast. How do you think the boss pays me what he does? My crew usually does $100k worth of work for him a week. My crane will do in one pick what takes yours three. Get over it, you're still in the bush leagues. I personally know two other outfits in my state that bring in more than you doing crane work.

Final thought, why are pics so essential for you? I've worked with three guys on this site and have done work for two others. That's not enough for this site to actually believe i know something?


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 8, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> I just love when guys have to brag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



irony anyone


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Oct 8, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> irony anyone



lol Good one Banshee.  

I honestly would love to meet half the guys on here. I'm not pointing fingers or naming names, or even hinting that this is anyone in this thread. However, if half the guys on AS are as good as they say, and I've seen pics, so I'm mostly inclined to believe they are, I feel like a midget in a giant's pissing contest. World class talent must be here. I just like being able to read everyone's experiences.

Thanks everyone.

Jeff


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Oct 8, 2010)

All this bragging got me thinking...
*chest pumps*
we roped a ~10k piece over a house today with no crane, no grcs, and no porty, just old school skills boys...
*chest pumps again*
3 wraps and hold er tight
*chest pumps one more time for good measue*
 

U guys need to lighten up, every tree guy i know is the baddest mofo out there, its all the same final product everyone just does it different, 

Just Get the Tree in the Truck, whether you chip it, throw it, or boom it just get er done.

o btw size dont mean much with climbers, IMO im 5'9" 150lbs i can fit inbetween limbs, spike the bean pole, and get out on the limbs further than a 240 would like too, does that make me better than the next guy? Im sure 240 alot harder to pull up into a tree then 150


----------



## Reg (Oct 9, 2010)

Here's the half a dozen cuts from the job, what the hell: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwTOWDKHEwk

I sure hope it doesn't offend anyone

And Beowulf, when did Jerry Beranek ever claim to be the best at anything?

In fact, probably a more humble and down to earth guy you will not meet.


----------



## TreeTarget (Oct 9, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> I just love when guys have to brag.
> 
> ...one missed signal and i'm coming down to have a little convo-and at 6'7", 275, the op usually listens.



"Just love it when guys have to brag"...and that wasn't the least of it...lol.

Only thing I see with a 6'7", 275lb, self-proclaimed, non-braggar-braggart, is someone who throws their weight and "power" around.
My boss, who has been my (and here we embark on that pc crap we were warned about) best friend for more years than I care to relate in public, would know to reign in the bully and puff attitude when confronting a problem.

Yelling, "Hey, Dumb-%%%, let up on the line," draws alot less interest from my other quatities that a bullying-behemoth, barrelling down on me with some much-needed traction in his future. 
At 5'10' and 150lbs on a heavy day, combined with the various fields someone of my "spindly stature" might investigate, I can safely say that information and communicaion can overcome any imminent %%s-whoopin' that could result from ANY problem...we are not actors on Axe-men, already...

Get to the job, do the job, leave the job, hold the drama...


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, at least you guys can all agree to liking the stick!


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Oct 9, 2010)

Reg said:


> Here's the half a dozen cuts from the job, what the hell: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwTOWDKHEwk
> 
> I sure hope it doesn't offend anyone
> 
> ...



Hey, nice to see all the videos back on the Tube! I love watching your stuff. My wife watches you sometimes, and immediately comments, "don't ever do that please?" lol She refuses to go to a job where I climb more than 10 feet or so. lol

Thanks Reg, and good work.

God bless,

Jeff


----------



## TreeTarget (Oct 9, 2010)

Reg said:


> Here's the half a dozen cuts from the job, what the hell: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwTOWDKHEwk
> 
> I sure hope it doesn't offend anyone
> 
> ...



Nice video...good work.


----------



## treevet (Oct 10, 2010)

editted videos are essentially fiction

fun to watch tho


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 10, 2010)

#### that if he's on the phone I will let the chokers hang all day , and if doesn't see that than I will send him back to the ground empty .. I will be damned if I am gonna get pinched cause some homo has to talk to his "old lady " about some lost car keys .. And radios used when In direct eye shot of the crane is gay ..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 10, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Boy, i tried to leave this one alone, but i'm pissed. Had no idea camera equipment was now an essential piece of equipment for putting trees on the ground. Sorry hollywood passed you over, you ####ing camera whore. Maybe if you spent a little more time behind the saw and less behind a camera, you'd be skilled enough at tree work that you wouldn't have to prop up your fragile ego by posting a vid of every job you do. For us, putting a tree on the ground is just another job, nothing special enough to warrant making videos over. (Bet you still high five your guys every time you drop a stem, right? And i'll also bet you really take those videos so you can watch them over and over again while jacking off to yourself.) Personally, i find it a bit conceited, wasting all that videotape just to brag to your internet "buddies."
> 
> A ####ing "mouthpiece." What, jealous i've got more time on bigger cranes than you? Pissed i don't post pictures here that you can nitpick to make yourself feel better? Why should i post pics, to try to impress these internet weenies around here? Heck, there's only about four guys on this site with enough experience in cranes to even appreciate what we do.
> 
> ...



That may be the best post that I have ever read , even though 19k is #### for weight and your a ####Y I like your style , You are my new hero and from this point on I will NEVER DISRESPECT YOU , REP SENT....


----------



## Reg (Oct 10, 2010)

treevet said:


> editted videos are essentially fiction
> 
> fun to watch tho



Well, I can assure you it is actually me in all my videos Dave, they are edited though to fit into the 10min youtube time-slot. Fiction, to me sounds like pretend, when in fact they couldn't be any more truthful.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 10, 2010)

Reg said:


> Well, I can assure you it is actually me in all my videos Dave, they are edited though to fit into the 10min youtube time-slot. Fiction, to me sounds like pretend, when in fact they couldn't be any more truthful.



I like your videos , because I respect the way you work , its seems quiet controlled with little to no bull####, I think the way a employee conducts himself/herself on the job is more important than even the nicest piece of equipment , most customersnot don't even remember the color of the trucks ...


----------



## treevet (Oct 10, 2010)

Reg said:


> Well, I can assure you it is actually me in all my videos Dave, they are edited though to fit into the 10min youtube time-slot. Fiction, to me sounds like pretend, when in fact they couldn't be any more truthful.



Wasn't referring to you specifically Reg but pretty much every crane vid just shows the hooked up piece, the cut, and the takeaway. All the fumbling around before, during, and after is left on the cutting floor rendering the job and climber perfect. Fiction.

Crane jobs are in appearance the most dramatic thing we do. But they are anything but IMO. Climbing a huge decurrent tree without spikes for big deadwood, cutbacks etc over a delicate landscape, wires or a slate roof or traffic is by far the most difficult......and removing a huge no bark dead tree or blow over on a building.... over similar landscape with no truck access is the most dangerous job we do. Crane climbers are the prima donna's or poster boys in our trade.

Everone wants to talk the biggest crane and the biggest pick when in reality the biggest crane or the biggest pick may not fit the job often. Using your brain more and sometimes a smaller crane is often more desirable. Crushing driveways, burrying groundies, scraping wires and gutters and tearing limbs off treasured specimen trees are often the price paid by being greedy or a show off......or just plain inexperienced or :monkey:

I wanta grab the biggest piece for the situation. Sometimes I want to hook up a big piece on a blow over on the side of a building before it starts going crooked in its structure. But if it is an uproot you gotta be careful it doesn't get to much weight off at once and have a treerection.....boing  (just made that word up)


----------



## Reg (Oct 10, 2010)

My answers are in *Bold* Dave



treevet said:


> Wasn't referring to you specifically Reg but pretty much every crane vid just shows the hooked up piece, the cut, and the takeaway. All the fumbling around before, during, and after is left on the cutting floor rendering the job and climber perfect. Fiction.
> 
> *Dave I dont think anyone denies the fumbling and cutting thereafter on the floor, just that it'd be boring to watch on the video....dare I say it, fact?*
> 
> ...



*Oh, and as well as being generally easy on the body, crane work is also comparatively easy to edit as the video only consists of a dozen or so shots.*


----------



## Reg (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh and back to the original topic, the guy called me the next morning to apologise....with him being the owner of the crane company and all, apparently had real drama's going on at other jobs that day.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Oct 10, 2010)

Reg said:


> Oh and back to the original topic, the guy called me the next morning to apologise....with him being the owner of the crane company and all, apparently had real drama's going on at other jobs that day.



IMO, it takes a real man to call/visit and apologize like that.

I'd do work again with him.

Jeff


----------



## treevet (Oct 10, 2010)

Reg said:


> My answers are in *Bold* Dave
> 
> I hope you know I was talking about crane work in general and no way was I referring to you specifically (other than the editing....which is obviously a necessity....which still renders the product fiction, but everyone does it)....
> 
> ...


----------



## Reg (Oct 11, 2010)

I hope you know I was talking about crane work in general and no way was I referring to you specifically (other than the editing....which is obviously a necessity....which still renders the product fiction, but everyone does it)....

*Of course not Dave, and refreshing to be able to talk crane work without the thread turning into a farce.*

to put it another way...everything that was in your vid actually happened...but everything that actually happened (in the time span of the removal)....wasn't in your vid. Tend to make the subject look a bit the genius...No?


*Well rest assured, it is not my goal to dress something up as something it isn’t. And with respect, genius is too big a word for tree-cutting IMO, although I am told that Ed Hobbs WAS/ IS that man, with talents far beyond the scope of tree-work.

FWIW, here’s a couple of shots from the weekend, purposely with a lot less edit to prove both of our points. 8 youtube minutes for 2 – 60ft picks....normally I’d cram 10 cuts into a slot of that duration.

I have added a little Verdi for effect, although that’s not too far from the truth either, as is the kind of nonsense that goes through my mind on a job as such. 

Rather than fight the wind with the boom, I cut from the other side, hence not as smooth as I’d intended. 

You want slow and fumbling Dave, try this brother: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPDFhvc7dYM*


----------



## Reg (Oct 11, 2010)

Not to forget, thanks for the kind words from the other poster's who actually enjoy watching the vids, although making them is as boring as hell.


----------



## treevet (Oct 11, 2010)

Reg said:


> FWIW, here’s a couple of shots from the weekend, purposely with a lot less edit to prove both of our points. 8 youtube minutes for 2 – 60ft picks....normally I’d cram 10 cuts into a slot of that duration.
> 
> I have added a little Verdi for effect, although that’s not too far from the truth either, as is the kind of nonsense that goes through my mind on a job as such.
> 
> Rather than fight the wind with the boom, I cut from the other side, hence not as smooth as I’d intended.



I don't think I like it.....

I love it.......great to actually see someone move from point a to point b in a crane vid. And what you call an adjustment cut from the wind is closer to the cut I prefer than the one you always use which looks to get the saw stuck and maybe bend the bar and is so slow. My fave is choke on the back of the piece, make a front cut half way in and a back cut that runs right into it and pops right off like opening a can of Coke. To each his own. LOVE the music as well.

Remember when you and I were over on TW and the guy makes you and me mods? Well my first official thing I did was ban your ass.  Then you tried to ban my ass back but couldn't cause your ass was already banned. Big fun.

I better watch out critiquing your vids. You might turn mod on me and ban my ass. :jester:


----------



## Reg (Oct 11, 2010)

treevet said:


> Remember when you and I were over on TW and the guy makes you and me mods? Well my first official thing I did was ban your ass.  Then you tried to ban my ass back but couldn't cause your ass was already banned. Big fun.
> 
> I better watch out critiquing your vids. You might turn mod on me and ban my ass. :jester:



You banned from the expo next month, I took care of that already!

Check out the pine cuts again Dave, like peeling an orange.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 11, 2010)

Since we are critiquing your vids, I'd like to make a request: Please show more setting of lift points, along with commentary of why & how.

It is very rare for me to use a crane, so the "how to" is of far greater value to me than the images of chainsaws cutting a big limb or watching a crane carry some big chunk away. 

Quite frankly, I haven't figured out how you get those branches to balance so nicely during the lift. I imagine that it is as much art as it is science to keep them from flipping and twisting around when released from the trunk.

***********************************************************************
BTW: Rigoletto was nice. I imagine Toreador would work well with a crane video also.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqEn57tVA1s&feature=related
Somehow the dialogue seems to work well for slaying trees, too. Too bad we don't get as good a press as the bullfighters do.

_pertinent lyrics extracted from the English translation: 

...For it is a celebration of courage! It is the celebration of strong-hearted men!
...And think, yes, think as you fight, That a dark eye is watching you, And that love awaits you.
...People are fleeing, they jump over the railings. It is your turn now. Come on!..._


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Oct 11, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> BTW: Rigoletto was nice. I imagine Toreador would work well with a crane video also.
> [/I]



+1, on both accounts. Good call PDQDL. Rep to ya. How did you ever think to pull toreador? Fits like a glove with Reg's style.

BTW, is it really Reg, or is that short for Reginald or something else?

God bless,

Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 11, 2010)

Like the new one quite a bit myself, Reg. Good work.


----------



## treevet (Oct 12, 2010)

Reg said:


> > You banned from the expo next month, I took care of that already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reg (Oct 12, 2010)

Garden Of Eden said:


> +1, on both accounts. Good call PDQDL. Rep to ya. How did you ever think to pull toreador? Fits like a glove with Reg's style.
> 
> BTW, is it really Reg, or is that short for Reginald or something else?
> 
> ...



Birth certificate says Reggie, although most call me by the other.


----------



## treevet (Oct 12, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> ***********************************************************************
> BTW: Rigoletto was nice. I imagine Toreador would work well with a crane video also.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqEn57tVA1s&feature=related
> Somehow the dialogue seems to work well for slaying trees, too. Too bad we don't get as good a press as the bullfighters do.
> ...



youse guys are gettin awful cultured and sophisticated.....but wait....

what was that noise.....


pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft :fart:


I think somebody farted and ruinned it all


----------



## treemandan (Oct 12, 2010)

Reginald?

So what is this? You guys contracted a hot headed crane op who didn't jive with your regular crew? Maybe he was taken aback by all the tea drinking, krumpet eating calm coolness you guys portray. Hey, I was kinda taken aback myself but in a good way.
Well don't go letting something like this spoiling T time Reg.


----------



## Reg (Oct 12, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Reginald?
> 
> So what is this? You guys contracted a hot headed crane op who didn't jive with your regular crew? Maybe he was taken aback by all the tea drinking, krumpet eating calm coolness you guys portray. Hey, I was kinda taken aback myself but in a good way.
> Well don't go letting something like this spoiling T time Reg.



Reginald....no thankyou, I draw the line at that Danno

We've been hiring him near 10 years now....and he is actually the most intuitive and pro-active op Ive worked with. But at this stage in his life I just think perhaps he should concentrate on running the business, and leave the crane work to his guys


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Reg said:


> I hope you know I was talking about crane work in general and no way was I referring to you specifically (other than the editing....which is obviously a necessity....which still renders the product fiction, but everyone does it)....
> 
> *Of course not Dave, and refreshing to be able to talk crane work without the thread turning into a farce.*
> 
> ...


I like that you actually know the proper way to use a shackle , its the little things that show experience that builds respect..And If you know the proper way than you know what I mean


----------



## oldirty (Oct 13, 2010)

got back late monday night from that little road trip..... nice to see you boys getting along so swimmingly with all the grab ass you guys are playing with each other. it's cute, really is.

hey reg, disregard the lying inquiry i was making. the way i read a previous post it sounded as if you were saying that i am less than truthful in my postings. i guess you were not.

that said...

i hate to sound like an ass hole reg but i gotta say i am not all that impressed. i am trying. i really am, i promise you that much. just not feeling it though....and then with the peanut gallery chiming in it tells me that there is a thirst for knowledge about the best way to handle crane assisted removal. and that leads me to the belief that what you are showing is actually not the best method. (i love the log dolly btw)

the "peeling an orange cut" leads to pinch city (did i see a little video editing on the pine removal vid?). what saw are you using? your 390? and you are cutting half assed with the thing! it kinda tells me that you might not always know where the pinch is coming from so you kinda just slowly chase it as you cut...... i don't know man its so very hard to explain on the net and in written gibberish but the way i run the saw in the cut is so very different than your way. almost too slow and deliberate. why even use a big powerful saw? 

that cut with the wind (the poplar vids of real time action) was almost close to a normal cut but what i wouldve done knowing the growth of the piece slung is going to drag itself off the cut is to have gotten on the back side of that leader first and then cut first what you cut last. maybe almost half way and then come from the top side and met the back cut allowing the piece to float harmlessly away like it tried to do while you were fiddling half throttle with it on the top side originally....

thats on a limb like the one in the vid.

on the pine tree butt you so worried about flipping i would put the choke on the weighted side and had the op boom up just a couple feet to be able to gain the center of gravity when the work comes free. the cut you ask? well knowing that she is weighted that way towards the boom i would pretend to make a felling cut and start the gunning cut in the direction of the weight (towards the boom in this case like the pine had grown.) and then came around with the power head and then finish the cut the same way you would as is you were felling it. meet the kerf from the begging of the cut and then watch the piece sit ever so gently into the boom and then float off toward the chipper. you are not catching the weight because you both ( op and climber) are on the same page weight wise and have the proper amount of tension on the line. these cuts are made at full throttle.









beowulf343 said:


> Lol, and the truth comes out-you've been pissy ever since you found out you aren't the top crane guy in the country or even the northeast. How do you think the boss pays me what he does? My crew usually does $100k worth of work for him a week. My crane will do in one pick what takes yours three. Get over it, you're still in the bush leagues. I personally know two other outfits in my state that bring in more than you doing crane work.
> 
> Final thought, why are pics so essential for you?




i guess what bothers me the most wulf is that in all the times that i have been around the game for the different companies doing crane related tree work where i am now i know for a fact that they (all the other companies) could not compete with the crew i am on now. i know this as fact. and believe me dude i have been around a bit seeing a few things along the way. 

but if there is a better way of doing things and if there is a better climber than i doing it then i would like to see this thing in action. i love tree related vids and pics, that is why i have a hard on for them.... hence me always wanting pics and vids. i just want some proof is all! anyway, yes, in your written word you have proven to be very persuasive in proving that you indeed do know your chit. and i'd just like a chance to see......

here is what i am going to ask of you. i remember telling you in a pm that i long for the days of working with or seeing someone work with more tree skill than i. a day were i can for once feel almost like a student and have the chance to watch and learn but that that hasn't happened in a long time.

sometimes at work i bring up certain topics about AS when the operator and i are talking through the day..... these crane threads more often than not if you'd believe it and while both supe and i are confident in our game we would love the opportunity to see a company of your caliber work. your business model and money number interests him while your method is what i want i want to see.

we may be taking a company break in late november and we would love to come out and see your crew work. just kinda come on out and check out the way you go conduct your business. 

you guys would obviously have to provide nothing of course! this trip would be on jm's dime. we obviously would bring our hardhats!!! 


and yes you were so very right about using a top handle in crane assisted removals and why i am so vocal against them now. i did in fact learn from my mistake and missed the opportunity to learn from your advice. 

anyway, big dawg. what say you? can we make this happen?


----------



## oldirty (Oct 13, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> even though 19k is #### for weight and your a ####Y I like your style , You are my new hero and from this point on I will NEVER DISRESPECT YOU , REP SENT....





treeclimber101 said:


> I like that you actually know the proper way to use a shackle , its the little things that show experience that builds respect..And If you know the proper way than you know what I mean



you really are a complete donkey.


what the f is wrong with your dumb ass? you want to put a 300+ ton crane on a tree job? how many tree only companies you know with 100+ cranes??!!!

19k pounds is a monster pick in of itself and if you are taking bigger than that where the hell are you going to be putting the pieces? any much bigger than that and you start talking about trees not being able to handle the weight of themselves at sling points and structurally failing!

besides that kinda pick'n would take you and your vermeer all day to process.

and in regards to proper shackle usage there is only one way. that chit you learn on your first pick with a shackle.

idiot.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 13, 2010)

oldirty said:


> got back late monday night from that little road trip..... nice to see you boys getting along so swimmingly with all the grab ass you guys are playing with each other. it's cute, really is.
> 
> hey reg, disregard the lying inquiry i was making. the way i read a previous post it sounded as if you were saying that i am less than truthful in my postings. i guess you were not.
> 
> ...



I'm down for the show. Not that I doubt you, beowulf, I'd just like to see the operation. I promise, no pics posted to AS, merely a learning op. You can't be THAT far from me....Talk to the boss, if he's down, we'll set up a training day ( maybe money in his pocket ) and let us view the op. Newbies, like myself, as well as ol' buzzidz would be sure to join in the fun.


----------



## Reg (Oct 13, 2010)

oldirty said:


> got back late monday night from that little road trip..... nice to see you boys getting along so swimmingly with all the grab ass you guys are playing with each other. it's cute, really is.
> 
> hey reg, disregard the lying inquiry i was making. the way i read a previous post it sounded as if you were saying that i am less than truthful in my postings. i guess you were not.
> 
> ...



Hey Justin, I'm glad you made it back safely....we were just killing time untill you got back really!

There is so much wrong with wrong with your post, too much to list this morning as I'm heading out in a minute. I'll give it to you though, its dam funny, as usual. There's perhaps only one other person that could put a smile on my face this early but she is only 19months old. I'll reply to you later on when I get some time. Thanks again and have a great day. Sincerely, Reg


----------



## treemandan (Oct 13, 2010)

Reg said:


> Reginald....no thankyou, I draw the line at that Danno
> 
> We've been hiring him near 10 years now....and he is actually the most intuitive and pro-active op Ive worked with. But at this stage in his life I just think perhaps he should concentrate on running the business, and leave the crane work to his guys



Hey, i didn't call you Reginald and I will just let you be for now as it seems you have your hands full with OD wanting to be chums and all.


----------



## Reg (Oct 13, 2010)

oldirty said:


> got back late monday night from that little road trip..... nice to see you boys getting along so swimmingly with all the grab ass you guys are playing with each other. it's cute, really is.
> 
> *Nothing wrong with being civil Justin, trash talking very rarely leads to anything good.*
> 
> ...



*You have yet to show one smooth pick in real time, unless I have missed something in which case I apologise. You told me in the past its coming and this and that, but I’m still waiting. Talk is cheap, you pretty much said the same to Beowulf earlier. 

I looked at the Marquis Website. Are you the big goofy guy to the far left in that last photo, I’ll bet? Well you all look cheerful enough in real life, good. Collectively it looks great with all that equipment, but individually it tells me little if nothing at all. The photo’s and video....what?

Don’t get upset, but I think you may lack some very fundamental knowledge/experience of rigging, almost like you’re running without first learning to walk....at least, that’s how your posts read. Otherwise I surely wouldn’t have to explain the basic dynamics of every given situation. I do hope, however, that I am wrong and that you just can’t write for $hit.

My advice to you is to leave your permanent role at Marquis, at least if you want to get better. I don’t see how else you’re going to get improve with such limited exposure. No offence meant.
*


----------



## oldirty (Oct 13, 2010)

i get it now reg. i thought some of your situation out a bit in my head and i realized something.

you contract climb.

you going to make sure you get your rate in for the day. you are not up against the clock so to speak. sure you need to perform otherwise you would not being working all that much but other than that it matters not to you if the job is done by lunch or by days end. you still get yours regardless. and thats all good too. 

me? i like being the work horse at jm's farm and truthfully at this particular stage of my life i do not really want to go work for myself. just yet that is. i'll get there soon enough.

reg. i am a climber first and foremost. i climb trees. my only skill is not just crane work. hell man i am a better climber than i am a crane climber.....

so your attack on my rigging skills and how to find center of gravity with 1 or 2 slngs doesn't hold much water, to me at least. i've manually ripped down enough trees in the urban and city setting to know what the scoop is. 

and leaving marquis would make no sense, reg. none. there is no other company around here that could hang with this crew..... why would i take a down step in my tree career. usually when you leave a company it is for greener pastures, no? i am in a good spot work wise. from the vids though i know it wouldn't be that good of a work environment for you. not sure you could "hang" so to speak.


but you are right, reg. other than condescending remarks and attitude and before and after and during pics of my work and some fly time-lapse vids i haven't shown proper cutting and slinging chit..... (and how to move through the tree post sling'n. my goodness you take your time doing that too!)

i intend to fix that asap. i need to show the world you all can kiss my ass and that i haven't just been breaking balls for the fun of it.

don't hold your breath reg but soon i'll have a little something to bring to the table vid wise.



oh, and....

goofy, reg? look at you man. your head looks like a meatball on a toothpick. at least i am a 6ft6inch athlete. not a little fella such as yourself.


----------



## Reg (Oct 14, 2010)

Reply in bold again



oldirty said:


> i get it now reg. i thought some of your situation out a bit in my head and i realized something.
> 
> you contract climb.
> 
> ...


 *Well dude, I cant help that. So will I see you at TCI or what?*


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 14, 2010)

oldirty said:


> you really are a complete donkey.
> 
> 
> what the f is wrong with your dumb ass? you want to put a 300+ ton crane on a tree job? how many tree only companies you know with 100+ cranes??!!!
> ...



No theres only one right way ....I told you already I am done with you enough said right , and 19K is not that big as a single pick whether its tree or steel .. Its all relative and honestly you know relatively nothing other than a tree and thats what funny too me , in my world your a ONE TRICK PONY and good for a little of something kinda LIKE TITS ON A BULL , enjoy your hay etas in November you deserve it someway I am sure You can come visit me since you wanted to call me out here I will gladly make time .. Now go #### ### somewhere please.


----------



## treevet (Oct 14, 2010)

let's talk CUTS again....cause if there is ANYTHING redeeming in this thread it might just be this. Talking chokes are a valid topic but you can only choke what the tree and the situation will give and there are so many variables so.....

This cut you make we will call the "orange peel" cut requires cutting every last phloem cell prior to getting detachment and liftoff. One can see the disadvantages of this because of time spent and "incidents" such as your "wind gusts" and even mis choking whether by incompetency or by happenstance where the piece does not afford the appropriate hook up for the cut.

Ofcourse there are a myriad of cuts in a tree and we are talking predominantly upright cuts here. It (the upright piece) may have a slightly forward lean or sideways or backward (over you) lean (and that covers all the bases I think).

With that cut of yours you have to be perfect finding the last bit of pressure or constantly have the op adjust the boom for you.

Or what??....you get stuck...that's what.

These cuts (crane pick cuts) are not your typical upright removal piece cut (like a removal from ground or blowing out a leader) because besides side pull from the crane you have considerable up pull. Often times you are in a position where all you have is straight up pull.

The cut I and many use around here according to crane subs is the cut half way through on the boom side and then make the finishing cut perfectly matching into it (vaguely similar to the wind gust cut in your vid). Why did your wind gust cut work? Cause that cut works in just about any direction of pull.....forward and backward of the piece and sideways and EVEN STRAIGHT UPWARD there is so little wood holding. So it is fast and efficient. You may say it is dangerous to the climber but if 

The climber is situated making the cut so the piece is at head height when cutting and ducks down a little it is IMPOSSIBLE for the piece to hit him even if it chooses to flip a little (it happens to all of .....don't lie.) The only direction the butt CANNOT go is downward cause it is hooked to the crane. 

I think that the big crane that tipped over in SoCal last winter we ran a multi page thread on all forums about was the result of a "bypass" cut. While this works on a piece being pulled forward or backward.......it ain't gonna work if pulled straight upward with all that holding wood in the bypass area (without a fulcrom to snap it off). 

The (we will call it) "pop top" cut will/woulda worked with so little holding wood even straight up. It will work in virtually any direction of pressure and is fast and efficient.....unlike the orange peel cut.

To keep from any pinching in my pop top cut I sometimes stick 2 or 3 hardwood twig pieces into the back of the cut and you would be amazed how they work just as good as a plastic wedge.


----------



## Reg (Oct 14, 2010)

treevet said:


> let's talk CUTS again....cause if there is ANYTHING redeeming in this thread it might just be this. Talking chokes are a valid topic but you can only choke what the tree and the situation will give and there are so many variables so.....
> 
> This cut you make we will call the "orange peel" cut requires cutting every last phloem cell prior to getting detachment and liftoff. One can see the disadvantages of this because of time spent and "incidents" such as your "wind gusts" and even mis choking whether by incompetency or by happenstance where the piece does not afford the appropriate hook up for the cut.
> 
> ...



Dave, is there an actual question in there for me or are you just passing information? If its the latter then thanks for your much valued imput and adding another dimension to an ok thread. 

FWIW I dont have a problem with cutting of any kind, up the tree - down the tree - in the kitchen or workshop. This thread was actually about a guys bad attitude the other day. Last thing I wanted was _another_ off topic debate with Justin....We cool, he's my brother, but I'm gonna be "fkn divorced if I dont stop bull$hitting with my buddies on the net"....thats the word tonight in my home. 

On the 21st, I think that might even be next week, we have quite a large chunky Oak, to crane out. We'll have an undersized crane again so we'll be on the limit throughout. But I'll get the camera out and we can all take a look thereafter. Gotta go my frieng I'm being yelled at as I type.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 14, 2010)

Reg said:


> Dave, is there an actual question in there for me or are you just passing information? If its the latter then thanks for your much valued imput and adding another dimension to an ok thread.
> 
> FWIW I dont have a problem with cutting of any kind, up the tree - down the tree - in the kitchen or workshop. This thread was actually about a guys bad attitude the other day. Last thing I wanted was _another_ off topic debate with Justin....We cool, he's my brother, but I'm gonna be "fkn divorced if I dont stop bull$hitting with my buddies on the net"....thats the word tonight in my home.
> 
> On the 21st, I think that might even be next week, we have quite a large chunky Oak, to crane out. We'll have an undersized crane again so we'll be on the limit throughout. But I'll get the camera out and we can all take a look thereafter. Gotta go my frieng I'm being yelled at as I type.



I am not sure I can tell you anything you don't allready know about cutting, well, maybe one thing; How to cut out that yelling you are hearing in the backround. 
I also feel OD is getting himself worked up over nothing, in fact, I am totally clueless as to any derogative remark from him which makes me think you said something to get him going cause he sure is going but I really doubt you would have said anything to that effect. Does he do this to you over on ********?
Well you know how everbody rants and raves but from me and others thanks is given for your time showing us your tricks. Me? I have get em down with a rope... it nuts man.


----------



## treevet (Oct 14, 2010)

Reg said:


> Dave, is there an actual question in there for me or are you just passing information? If its the latter then thanks for your much valued imput and adding another dimension to an ok thread.
> 
> FWIW I dont have a problem with cutting of any kind, up the tree - down the tree - in the kitchen or workshop. This thread was actually about a guys bad attitude the other day. Last thing I wanted was _another_ off topic debate with Justin....We cool, he's my brother, but I'm gonna be "fkn divorced if I dont stop bull$hitting with my buddies on the net"....thats the word tonight in my home.
> 
> On the 21st, I think that might even be next week, we have quite a large chunky Oak, to crane out. We'll have an undersized crane again so we'll be on the limit throughout. But I'll get the camera out and we can all take a look thereafter. Gotta go my frieng I'm being yelled at as I type.



I guess there was no question Reg. Just lookin for a little crane chit chat and crane threads (or any thread for that matter) are usually open season for all kinds of going off on a tangent. 

Thought others might want to flap a little bout it. Regards to Juliette (hope I remember her name, I have trouble remembering my own sometimes).


----------



## oldirty (Oct 15, 2010)

today was a series of monster oaks along the front of the yard and a bunch of one pickers for the rest. we did 115yd of chip and 2 log trucks of wood from 2 crane setups. finished blowing off the driveway in the dark with the strobe lights off the trucks being the only lights afforded to us. lol. i love the long days. separates the men from the boys.... nice getting them hours though seeing as tomorrow already been called.

anyway. 

once again AS was a topic of discussion while we worked. we both agreed that 101 is a complete bonehead for sure. him saying a 19k wasn't a big pick brought laughter to our hearts. we were sending out 6-7k tops and 5k laterals and these picks were whales.... taking up the street type of pics. only being able to be taken that big because the grapple chipper can deal with them monsters by taking a log and putting them to the side while feeding the rest. i'd be standing there looking up at these tops and trying to imagine what they'd look like 3x's bigger. you'd need a parking lot to lay chit down.

i mean our biggest sling (the 24ftr) is only good for 20k and the thing is unruly in the tree. not only that but to make a pick like that , even with beowulf's mythical 75ton you'd have to 2part the line and even then you'd have about to be well inside like 50ft and have almost no boom out......wtf are you going to be able to do under that circumstance with the wood? nothing. 19k is a monster pick. not a big pick....what a jackass.

how many full time tree cranes go out with the line parted and using the biiiig slings working at the max on every pick? none, i'd say.

crane op says why you letting these mutts bother you? they don't know what they don't know. let them continue on thinking what they are doing is the right way and we will continue to do things our way and out produce them at every step. just because someone has been doing something for so long doesn't mean they been doing it right..... let them continue to be none the wiser.

he actually came up with a good one..... said we should hire reg (i've made him watch a bunch of the vids) but have him work for our competition. that way we can bang out work all around them by the time they off the first tree. lol.

alright. tv wants to talk cuts. today for the most part on most of the tops picked i used mostly your "pop" (cut away all the pinchy stuff first and then bring the saw around to the other side and finish from there.) and it worked beautifully, of course.

but for the laterals i usually prefer to just do a leave it cut that way i can get out the area and be away when the pick gets stood up in the cut.

you know the leave it? some might call it a shelf. under cut about a foot from the collar as deep as needed but not to pinch and then make the top cut about 3-6 inches behind the bottom cut. (closer to the collar than past the undercut obviously.) cutting this way allows for the piece to just sit there until the crane op does something with it. IE cable down some to break the wood and then cable up and boom up to stand her straight up while it stays in the shelf.

and on the butt cuts. heres the goal of a butt cut. you want to be able to cut it so that irregardless of how much tension is on the line you will never pinch your saw. even if the operator takes all the tension off you should still be able to make the cut. this is where putting your saw in to start a cut make all the difference. if it has a slight lean i cut all the lean side out first and then bring the saw around to finish the cut almost opposite of where i started and push to that spot. again allowing the piece to just ever so gently move on the stump meaning the cut is complete. if the piece is a straight stick then i start just off the side of the choke and remove as much as the bar will let me and then bring the saw around to the other side and end up finishing the cut with the powerhead almost under the choke. this allows the piece to close the hinge behind the bar but start to really open as you sever wood on the other side of the bar..... no over under cuts or other such nonsense on a butt cut.

not trying to be a jerk (again) tv but if you sticking twigs in a crane pick cut to me that means you not cutting it right. but your arguement will be i've been doing crane removals since you swam up your mothers uterus and all that blahblah so i guess it'll fall on deaf ears as well.

fear not though boys. i got the ok to start in the tree filming some of our work. i will feature sling points and cutting techniques along with weight guesses precut and then actual weights post cut. thats it. crane op has a helmet cam (but not the one i want) so we are going to give it a shot and see what comes out of it. if it looks like it has some potential we'll get the bigtime helmet cam and help some of you boys along with the crane work.



treemandan. i appreciate the pm's and the thinking of my wellbeing. while yes, i am almost a complete mess you know that i am passionate about certain chit. 

and when i see injustice being done i will try to right the perceived wrong. in the right or wrong manner, which ever way i see fit.

reg knows i got love for him otherwise i'd talk to him like that mutt capetrees or the donkey 101. in fact i like watching reg's manual climbing work and give nothing but props to most of the stuff i see him do. he good for sure at that stuff (although i do get a chuckle out of the vid of him screwing eyelids into firewood chunks and sending them out the tree that way) and some of his handiwork is top notch gear. he gots my treespect and not many do. whatever thats worth, tman.

but its the crane work that i get worked up about. and then all the rest of you guys hopping in with the great jobs and back pattings leads me to knowing that none of you guys got a clue either! just work with me on that fact. vids'll be coming soon enough.

reg i started my climbing career at community tree then back to FTS and then onto popeye then over to some hack in gloucester then back to popeye and then i went off and did nothing but rope work for a buddie for a couple years and then back into a fully automated company that had preservation tendencies and then bang up to where i am now. with a couple stops here and there along the way. been a long strange trip for sure but i am not just a one trick pony as idiotboy (101) would say. somehow i've managed to not keep any bad tree habits while sponging good habits from each stop...... i am not just stuck in one spot now doing only what they do. i got my own way of doing things as well, man. 

reg, stay safe and don't let me stop you from doing more vid work. i enjoy the stuff for sure.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 15, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> No theres only one right way ....I told you already I am done with you enough said right , and 19K is not that big as a single pick whether its tree or steel .. Its all relative and honestly you know relatively nothing other than a tree and thats what funny too me , in my world your a ONE TRICK PONY and good for a little of something kinda LIKE TITS ON A BULL , enjoy your hay etas in November you deserve it someway I am sure You can come visit me since you wanted to call me out here I will gladly make time .. Now go #### ### somewhere please.



actually fatboy you should be the one to pipe down. you've made a series of posts in this thread proving you are an ignorant ass hole who knows chit about tree related crane work.

steel..... wtf do you keep bringing up steel on an arborist related website. you a joke.


----------



## Reg (Oct 15, 2010)

> he actually came up with a good one..... said we should hire reg (i've made him watch a bunch of the vids) but have him work for our competition. that way we can bang out work all around them by the time they off the first tree. lol.


Easy for him to say that when its not remotely possible

No, we not going to fall out again, but thats a bit lame and totally unfounded.

Tell your boy I've already forgotten more about tree work than he'll ever get to learn. 17k, what, I was picking over 20 at 20 years old, can find the photos with my meatball head on it if you want.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 15, 2010)

Lets just keep the egos in check and remember the crane does most of the work anyway...

I know of at least one crackhead run operation locally, that uses cranes quite a bit. They take massive picks too. I remember hearing the owner bragging about a 18k white pine top one of his crackheads took.. just sayin..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 15, 2010)

oldirty said:


> actually fatboy you should be the one to pipe down. you've made a series of posts in this thread proving you are an ignorant ass hole who knows chit about tree related crane work.
> 
> steel..... wtf do you keep bringing up steel on an arborist related website. you a joke.


Its a crane thread having little to do with whats hanging on it , about technique and proper rigging , of which I have to say from your posts and that alone I question what you know outside the realm of Marquis , so in a diplomatic way lets see who knows what ... I will not bash you anymore because your defense is solely you calling me fat and inexperienced with trees , and to be honest with you I have never truly shown where I have been and what I know so I am ready to shut your stupid snuff filled garbage hole with either my fist or my knowledege so now what . Because its obvious that when you said that you see me soon that was a crock or you lied ...I have tried to be done with you but I refuse to let some skinny crack head with a saw constantly beat his chest about swinging around on some limp #### of crane ...Fire away please with your best questions and I will respond as fast as I can


----------



## Reg (Oct 15, 2010)

My words are in* bold* again Justin, they are written honestly and without malice



oldirty said:


> today was a series of monster oaks along the front of the yard and a bunch of one pickers for the rest. we did 115yd of chip and 2 log trucks of wood from 2 crane setups. finished blowing off the driveway in the dark with the strobe lights off the trucks being the only lights afforded to us. lol. i love the long days. separates the men from the boys.... nice getting them hours though seeing as tomorrow already been called.
> 
> *Well I already referred to my oak next week as chunky, but yours were monsters right ? Can you define a monster? You mean like McMahon’s or Acemasters 200+ft Eucs, or the big conifers that your west coast fallers are topping out? Tell me you got at least one photo on your cell-phone? *
> 
> ...


*Speaking of which, here’s one from job earlier in the year folks, where I did a one-off crane-job for a company called Ecos, a bunch of Lombardy poplars, easy stuff really. 

The company mainly do work in woodlands and remote areas, hence the little tracked chipper you’ll notice. Nice bunch of guys though, everyone cool and relaxed throughout. Unfortunately much of the footage and as it turned out, my camera got ruined due to the rain in the early part....but I still got enough to show some close-up cutting and lifting. Much the same stuff in other words. 

Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9YwWjaaJ-8 

Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_1sUcyhVdY

*



> reg, stay safe and don't let me stop you from doing more vid work. i enjoy the stuff for sure.



*Thanks, I always do my best to focus and pay attention, especially on the easy stuff. Same to you*


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 15, 2010)

oldirty said:


> today was a series of monster oaks along the front of the yard and a bunch of one pickers for the rest. we did 115yd of chip and 2 log trucks of wood from 2 crane setups. finished blowing off the driveway in the dark with the strobe lights off the trucks being the only lights afforded to us. lol. i love the long days. separates the men from the boys.... nice getting them hours though seeing as tomorrow already been called.
> 
> anyway.
> 
> ...



Listen dude you need to take a break , 19k is big but not huge , I have done single picks over 150 ton , you wouldn't even know how to reeve the block , with rigging so heavy that we needed a helper crane , and although I am working with tree weights now I have been there done all of that , You truly couldn't even hold my #### and I have the pictures to back that up ,but you won't validate that at all , the truth is your stubborn and ignorant I have tried to stroke your delicate ego cause you dig that kinda crap but that didn't work either so now were stuck here , I refuse to feed your childish ways with meaningless banter , you can tell that oompa loompa Operator that I said that too , Please be safe and take care ...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 15, 2010)

I am trying to picture 19k of tree laid down behind a chipper. This piece of euc was under 2200lbs.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 15, 2010)

This last pick just went over 8k. I know it is a tight area, but, you need room to lay it down.
Jeff


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Oct 15, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Listen dude you need to take a break , 19k is big but not huge , I have done single picks over 150 ton , you wouldn't even know how to reeve the block , with rigging so heavy that we needed a helper crane ,



I believe you 100%. I just gotta know. WTF is that big, and that necessary to hoist with a crane? I could barely imagine something that big. You can PM me if you want. I just love big toys though, so am curious. 

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## treevet (Oct 16, 2010)

> "Justin, gettin all worked up about a few tree vids is just not fkn crazy.....not healthy....not rational.
> 
> I honestly think you should take a break from forums cause you comin across depressed or something"


 (Reg)

Maybe we send an uptight guy to AS detention in the off thread forum "Music Thread" and when we ready and he's ready to come back we fire up this song.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PIJwDz4Qv0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 16, 2010)

150 TON PICK? so thats a 300,000 lbs, what kinda tree? or did I read it wrong!


----------



## Reg (Oct 16, 2010)

treevet said:


> (Reg)
> 
> Maybe we send an uptight guy to AS detention in the off thread forum "Music Thread" and when we ready and he's ready to come back we fire up this song.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PIJwDz4Qv0&feature=player_embedded



I'm sorry I even started this thread Dave, lets just bury it, I'm out.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 16, 2010)

treevet said:


> (Reg)
> 
> Maybe we send an uptight guy to AS detention in the off thread forum "Music Thread" and when we ready and he's ready to come back we fire up this song.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PIJwDz4Qv0&feature=player_embedded



Haha!, You are crazy.
Jeff


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 16, 2010)

To have a meaningful discussion about any specialty you have to check egos at the door.

When we would train guys in combat handgun tactics we would video them running through the scenarios and then show the videos to everyone as a group. Everyone was surprised at how slow and fumbling they looked on video. Yeah, that included me too.

Tree work is the same way, up in the top you don't even see your own wasted movements. Those that take video of themselves and then edit it are probably going to be among the best since they spend hours watching what they do and learning from it. That is not the only way to get good, but running your fingers on a forum saying how good you are NEVER helped anyone.





Mr. HE


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 16, 2010)

Garden Of Eden said:


> I believe you 100%. I just gotta know. WTF is that big, and that necessary to hoist with a crane? I could barely imagine something that big. You can PM me if you want. I just love big toys though, so am curious.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff



On the Market Frankford elevated lines in North Philadelphia we picked 200ft of track , partly built from precast and partly from steel , the bridge had to be set at night and in large sections , the entire elevated line was built 13miles outside of the city and was moved in at night and set one at a time , I also connected a 250 ton two crane pick on the same job ..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 16, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> 150 TON PICK? so thats a 300,000 lbs, what kinda tree? or did I read it wrong!



Not a tree a elevated section of train track ....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 16, 2010)

Reg said:


> I'm sorry I even started this thread Dave, lets just bury it, I'm out.



Don't be sorry man I appreciate what you contribute , and even though I "GO THERE" to often with him I think this is a overall good thread ..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 16, 2010)

fear not though boys. i got the ok to start in the tree filming some of our work. i will feature sling points and cutting techniques along with weight guesses precut and then actual weights post cut. thats it. crane op has a helmet cam (but not the one i want) so we are going to give it a shot and see what comes out of it. if it looks like it has some potential we'll get the bigtime helmet cam and help some of you boys along with the crane work. I can't wait to kill every video of your "technique " slow it down so we know its you and not the other guy thats on your website "POSING" the exact way you do in every picture , like the monster maple or the tree house , or even that great movie short of that monster WOODSMAN puking chips all over the back of the tale gate of the truck with the caption WERE GONNA GET THAT CHECKED OUT , there ain't no fixing lack of HP Dirty , GOOD LUCK BUBBLE GUM


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 16, 2010)

You have gone way out there! You need a nap!
Jeff


----------



## oldirty (Oct 17, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> ]I can't wait to kill every video of your "technique " slow it down so we know its you and not the other guy thats on your website "POSING" the exact way you do in every picture , like the monster maple or the tree house , or even that great movie short of that monster WOODSMAN puking chips all over the back of the tale gate of the truck with the caption WERE GONNA GET THAT CHECKED OUT , there ain't no fixing lack of HP Dirty , GOOD LUCK BUBBLE GUM[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]



yup. you a fool. that woodsman got 375hp. that was the very first pick we put though that machine and we happened to film it. good thing we did because woodsman fixed the chip throwing issue. just like it said on the vid. 

and once again what does lifting a train track got to do with tree related crane use? not a damn thing. you ever run a crane, slapd ick? just because you were one of 10 or 20 guys standing around with the collective thumbs up their asses during a 10 ft lift doesn't mean chit in the tree world. whole different animal. 

you suck.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 17, 2010)

anyway

listen boys. i'll be back with some footage. soon enough.

stay safe.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> yup. you a fool. that woodsman got 375hp. that was the very first pick we put though that machine and we happened to film it. good thing we did because woodsman fixed the chip throwing issue. just like it said on the vid.
> 
> and once again what does lifting a train track got to do with tree related crane use? not a damn thing. you ever run a crane, slapd ick? just because you were one of 10 or 20 guys standing around with the collective thumbs up their asses during a 10 ft lift doesn't mean chit in the tree world. whole different animal.
> 
> you suck.


I was the CONNECTOR you faggot , just me and the other connector , not ten hands but more than 200 watching daily , and a pud puller like you couldn't touch the seat down here we have a cert. license with 10k hrs needed so stay up there and pretend that you know whats up , I also spent 2 years building the Eagles stadium and 1 year AT night building the Phillies all crane work and all connecting 5 days a week on the crane and real work not pretending to be this and posing with this pic all work , and as for the trees and crane work are you even gonna go there , I would bet that within 2hrs if I was given a fair shake I could take your job and at ALL MIGHTY TREE SERVICE .... I could outproduce you and look like a gentleman doing it , and unlike you who changes his story in just about every post , I do send it down Like it hung in the tree ....I don't cut and run I watch my work and am proud of it , if your the hairem scarem type than I could replace you with one pic ..You are the tard here and I believe everyone can see it , you add only what you expect praise for , and as for the technique pics you may be able to fool your dwindling minion clan here , or putiing up some fast forward piece of crap(heres a hint do it at night so we can't see the sun take a full turn through the sky) and wanting us to believe that you've cornered the market on removals with a setup that is typical at best ..Make your video please because your now my special project and what I have held back in the past it will be said now ..


----------



## oldirty (Oct 17, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I was the CONNECTOR you faggot , just me and the other connector , not ten hands but more than 200 watching daily , and a pud puller like you couldn't touch the seat down here we have a cert. license with 10k hrs needed so stay up there and pretend that you know whats up , I also spent 2 years building the Eagles stadium and 1 year AT night building the Phillies all crane work and all connecting 5 days a week on the crane and real work not pretending to be this and posing with this pic all work , and as for the trees and crane work are you even gonna go there , I would bet that within 2hrs if I was given a fair shake I could take your job and at ALL MIGHTY TREE SERVICE .... I could outproduce you and look like a gentleman doing it , and unlike you who changes his story in just about every post , I do send it down Like it hung in the tree ....I don't cut and run I watch my work and am proud of it , if your the hairem scarem type than I could replace you with one pic ..You are the tard here and I believe everyone can see it , you add only what you expect praise for , and as for the technique pics you may be able to fool your dwindling minion clan here , or putiing up some fast forward piece of crap(heres a hint do it at night so we can't see the sun take a full turn through the sky) and wanting us to believe that you've cornered the market on removals with a setup that is typical at best ..Make your video please because your now my special project and what I have held back in the past it will be said now ..





listen to me you fat sloppy piece of chit. i don't think you have noticed but i could give a rats ass what anyone in this world thinks and or feels. nothing.

i still don't understand what any of the experience in steel letting another man connect his penis in your ass has to do with tree work. it has nothing to do with it. that is why nothing you say means a damn thing. 

i want you to try to have a clear thought in that chitty pot filled mind of yours....... don't you think if i couldn't back up or go beyond what i say here on this site that i would've been muzzled long ago by the powers that be at the company i work at? think about that dumb ass. think long and hard.

and again wtf are taking about regarding the vids. the 3 job day with the altec is typical. the few hour jobs with the 60ton is typical. you are an idiot.

typical company? how many companies around you have 2 75ft bucket a 65ft forestry and a little 55ft? how many have 2 grapple chipper and 4 more winch chippers? and an 1800 vermeer that barely ever leaves the yard? along with the telehandler and tracked stump grinders run by remote control? along with a 38ton altec and access to a 60 and 115ton grove?

that sound typical dumbo?

i would welcome you coming up this way to compete for my job. that way i could very easily shut your mouth skill wise and then punch it shut for good measure.

think about it. if i wasnt as good as i say i was wouldn't someone around these parts say something? someone from this area has to know who i am. never mind that but wouldnt you think the boss wouldn't want me on the net talking it up if i couldn't do my job, right? exactly. i backup the chit i italk with skill.

i saw the pic of you from disneyland. you should remove the biscuits from your plate and go for a run and do some pushups. i got nothing to worry about while you got a mountain in front of you to climb.


call jm and find out if i am for real or not. you haven't done that yet have you? 

stupid prick. i was going to let my last post be my last till i got my film work together but if you want to go back and forth like this we can. this is the chit i like to do.

i got an idea. while i am putting together my work, you should put together a film of all unsatisfied customers that call your phone. i know you have a bunch of those calls seeing as how you a 2bit hack dime a dozen tree crew down that way. i am sure anyone that has you on their lawn is going to be calling later that day with a problem once you leave. so put them calls on youtube and share the laugh with us. 

also. regarding crane and tree removal. so you ahve never ran a crane doing a tree job..... thats what you are saying, right? so once again anything you say if just nonsense. you don't know anything of what you speak. 

go #### yourself, fatbody.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> listen to me you fat sloppy piece of chit. i don't think you have noticed but i could give a rats ass what anyone in this world thinks and or feels. nothing.
> 
> i still don't understand what any of the experience in steel letting another man connect his penis in your ass has to do with tree work. it has nothing to do with it. that is why nothing you say means a damn thing.
> 
> ...



This is fun for me too , but the reality is I may not have what Marquis does but you don't either so forget about impressing me with your equipment list since what I am guessing consists of the clothes on your back and the shoes on your feet , and the list ain't all that great either and as for typical there are at least five members on this site that are within 5 miles of me aswell and not once has anyone ever trashed me either its a respect issue , and 2 of them have as much as Marquis and 1 member has been here since 08 without a single post , maybe we don't need to brag and have a ego's stroked , Am I invited then , thats a joke I am sure like the visit down here ...Please come punch my mouth shut pretty please , MR. ATHLETE...And as the for operating I CAN'T YOU MORON the same way you couldn't run that limp #### in NY central parks the rules are the rules here ..When I need a crane a crane I make a call , but thats fine I don't need to remove every tree I come in contact with like locusts , I can visit the same house and make 3xs the money where mooks like you are putting your best foot forward defoliating your entire zone , go get it mule work your self right outta a job ..


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 17, 2010)

Maybe you guys should just PM each other. 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 17, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Maybe you guys should just PM each other.
> Jeff



Hi JEFF .....


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 17, 2010)

Howdy!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 17, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Howdy!



I tried to completely remove this argument from this forum , by sending him MY NUMBER , but nothing and I am sorry I refuse to allow him to constantly take sucker shots ... If he denies that then he's a liar ..


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 17, 2010)

It was just a suggestion, you guys are pretty entertaining!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 17, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> It was just a suggestion, you guys are pretty entertaining!
> Jeff



Thats funny ..


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 17, 2010)

Ol dirty ain't lacking the testosterone, huh? 

get em killer! :chainsawguy:

man I love that guy, gotta get to Boston soon.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 17, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Ol dirty ain't lacking the testosterone, huh?
> 
> get em killer! :chainsawguy:
> 
> man I love that guy, gotta get to Boston soon.



You should , I heard Boston was just voted the #1 weekend retreat for Homo's , it'll be a blast for ya there ...


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh man, this is gonna be the best crane thread ever!!

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 17, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Oh man, this is gonna be the best crane thread ever!!
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:



One popcorn eater and one beer cheers will be enough we get it , your interested and not going anywhere ...


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 17, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> One popcorn eater and one beer cheers will be enough we get it , your interested and not going anywhere ...



Maybe you should take that advise when it comes to the biscuits there Limbwalker.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 18, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Maybe you should take that advise when it comes to the biscuits there Limbwalker.



Yea maybe


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 19, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> You should , I heard Boston was just voted the #1 weekend retreat for Homo's , it'll be a blast for ya there ...


Doubt you'd ever go, but I ain't scared of ol dirty, I'll go drink him under the table, and then school him in a tree......
. eat your wheaties justin. :hmm3grin2orange:
gimme a call, sasquatch I left ya a message yesterday.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 19, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Doubt you'd ever go, but I ain't scared of ol dirty, I'll go drink him under the table, and then school him in a tree......
> . eat your wheaties justin. :hmm3grin2orange:
> gimme a call, sasquatch I left ya a message yesterday.



I dont think it would be a good idea to get oldirty drinking... seems like he may have some anger management issues as it is... lol.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 19, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Doubt you'd ever go, but I ain't scared of ol dirty, I'll go drink him under the table, and then school him in a tree......
> . eat your wheaties justin. :hmm3grin2orange:
> gimme a call, sasquatch I left ya a message yesterday.



Please step over here sir , THERES a 60" height requirement to bash someone on this thread ...


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 19, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Please step over here sir , THERES a 60" height requirement to bash someone on this thread ...





ya got me.


----------



## prentice110 (Oct 19, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> You should , I heard Boston was just voted the #1 weekend retreat for Homo's , it'll be a blast for ya there ...



Hey ! I just got back! was there all day sunday chasin the best tail I ever had , does that make me a fag? look her up on face book. HOTTIE!! hey dirty, shes all yours slut cheated on me . this is the best thread ever, and i think me an slayer could do more with a 1960's 1 ton and a whipper chipper than most you could with 10 million in toys! BWHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FAG!!!! hahahahahahhahahahahahahahah i love beer PM me for the sluts name. you see her pic your gonna see why i drink


----------



## treemandan (Oct 19, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> Hey ! I just got back! was there all day sunday chasin the best tail I ever had , does that make me a fag? look her up on face book. HOTTIE!! hey dirty, shes all yours slut cheated on me . this is the best thread ever, and i think me an slayer could do more with a 1960's 1 ton and a whipper chipper than most you could with 10 million in toys! BWHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FAG!!!! hahahahahahhahahahahahahahah i love beer PM me for the sluts name. you see her pic your gonna see why i drink



I think I agree with the consensus that this is shaping up to a be a pretty good thread actually.


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 21, 2010)

oldirty said:


> even with beowulf's mythical 75ton


Thanks for calling me a liar yet again.



Blakesmaster said:


> I'm down for the show. Not that I doubt you, beowulf, I'd just like to see the operation. I promise, no pics posted to AS, merely a learning op. You can't be THAT far from me....Talk to the boss, if he's down, we'll set up a training day ( maybe money in his pocket ) and let us view the op. Newbies, like myself, as well as ol' buzzidz would be sure to join in the fun.


Blakes, drop me a pm as to your location in the state. We get around, obviously we have to, since one city just doesn't have enough work for us. Just set up this morning for a contract near cleveland that will take us a couple weeks, but then we are back to roaming the countryside. If you are in our range, sooner or later we will be doing a job near you. I'll take a look at the itinerary and don't see why we couldn't set something up. 


As for the 19k pick (since it was mine), both oldirty and treeclimber are both wrong and both right about some things. In the overall crane world, 19k is tiny, in tree work, it is pretty big. Honestly, in tree work how often are you right in the meat of your chart? We are usually picking over something or around something or with the jib and while we are rated high, we are more often at one end or the other of our chart. In a perfect setup with our "mythical" crane, 19k is nothing, but perfect setup is hard to come by in our line of work. (Not to mention quickie job, only using our driving cw, it drives the pick numbers down.)
19k is way too much for your everyday tree job, as mentioned here, it's just too big to easily process. That job was a clearing contract where we were feeding a grinder. We had a couple days of picking the hazard trees that couldn't be right out felled, and that beast could take a good majority of what we could feed it. Good location for crane setup, good drop zone, full time excavator, it was the perfect setup job. (Was only mentioned kind of tongue in cheek since reg had to pull one out of the archives.) Our everyday pick are usually smaller.
Oldirty, just because your sling is rated for 20k, doesn't mean that"s all you can lift. There are ways around that, different rigging techniques. Heck, a one inch chain single sling is only good for 45k if i remember correctly and that's just ridiculous in a tree. Get a double or triple sling though, and big weights can be lifted with much smaller diameter. But you are right, most of our lifts are smaller, simply because i'm lazy and picking three times with one sling is easier than once after 10 minutes of rigging.
As for reg's original post, i still wonder why if the op was stressing him out so much, why he didn't just get out of the tree and say "hey, man, you being on the phone all the time is worrying me, it would save me alot of worrying if you could maybe save it till after the job-thanks." From reg's later post, sounds like the op was a pretty decent guy.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 21, 2010)

I was asked nicely in a PM to leave the DIRT MCGIRT alone so I will stop , he's close to the edge and may jump .......I will still enjoy the technique videos , and the Meat of the chart is where a crane should run , they are built with redundancy and 100% is only 85% of true capacity ... Trees smeeze ..


----------



## oldirty (Oct 21, 2010)

hey fatbody. say what them fat lips of yours got to say. 

you got nothing on me seeing as how you just admitted in your last post that you know nothing of crane assisted tree removal. i knew that all along. hell mutt i bet you only do the trees you can reach from the bucket. you are the type of tree guy that says he hates climbing. we got a few of you stiffs around here too. 

and who the #### thinks they talking for me to you can go #### them selves as well. don't try any of that bullchit.


----------



## treevet (Oct 22, 2010)

Does anyone consider a crane job climbing? 

hook up to the ball and IT takes you to the choke/s..... Ya set the choke/s...... rapel down, staple yourself to the stem, detach from the ball, maybe stick a spike in here and there......, crane op tells you where to cut..... make a cut.....

repeat process. :monkey:

That's why a 6'6 guy or a 6'7 250 lb man can do it all day/week/year/s long.

Once you do it a hundred or a thousand times and no boo boo's the fear factor becomes something like a CPA's or burger flipper's. :dunno:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> Does anyone consider a crane job climbing?
> 
> hook up to the ball and IT takes you to the choke/s..... Ya set the choke/s...... rapel down, staple yourself to the stem, detach from the ball, maybe stick a spike in here and there......, crane op tells you where to cut..... make a cut.....
> 
> ...



Aside from the fact that I don't get free rides and climb 50% of my craners old school my ops never tell me where to cut. How would that work? Where I cut is based on where I choke, and they don't tell me where to do that either. You seriously get your hand held through all your crane jobs TV?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 22, 2010)

oldirty said:


> hey fatbody. say what them fat lips of yours got to say.
> 
> you got nothing on me seeing as how you just admitted in your last post that you know nothing of crane assisted tree removal. i knew that all along. hell mutt i bet you only do the trees you can reach from the bucket. you are the type of tree guy that says he hates climbing. we got a few of you stiffs around here too.
> 
> and who the #### thinks they talking for me to you can go #### them selves as well. don't try any of that bullchit.



Really so what your saying is that I have never removed a tree with a crane ? Thats funny since I just did a Ash tree Monday ... Seriously dude just stop you look like an idiot , who can't use a shackle right or at least reply on the correct way to use them , and as for climbing #### you I can out climb your meth head ### any day of the week guaranteed , because I know how to "CLIMB" up a tree with my rope not just come down from the hook , so lets see the technique video you ####### spazz or are you gonna change your mind about that too seems like your mouth is just like your chipper TOO BIG and can't back it up ...


----------



## treevet (Oct 22, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Aside from the fact that I don't get free rides and climb 50% of my craners old school my ops never tell me where to cut. How would that work? Where I cut is based on where I choke, and they don't tell me where to do that either. You seriously get your hand held through all your crane jobs TV?



Nobody holds my hand on anything anymore at my age son but the crane op has approval/veto on all cuts. When using my crane ofcourse it is just me deciding.

As for the climbing on crane jobs BM.....you are in the minority and living in the stone ages if you climb crane jobs. Maybe the op is a meathead in your case and doesn't want to smash your pretty face into a big stub or something?

That is not "old school"....you don't even know old school you are so new to the biz.....no one ever climbed craners. That is dumb school.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 22, 2010)

wow, this is a bummer, I have VERY LITTLE crane exp, I have done only 1, and it wasnt real necessary, just made things a little quicker. The only reason I am interested in cranes is speed.We would like to buy one, have been reading this thread to pick up a little knowledge from the pros, only thing im picking up is.........drumroll..............everybody has a different approach and you all think the others are wrong! 
Was trying to figure out who I was going to contact, when I bought one, to hire in to teach us, wanted the real thing ya know! Beings every one is wrong/right, guess I will just look it up on youtube!


----------



## treevet (Oct 22, 2010)

There are some good vids out there and soon to come and maybe already here....ANSI standards.

Best advice if you are already a decent climber is find a salty op that has done much tree work and let HIM be your sensei.

ps....where do you see difference of opinion? All I see is ...."I am number one....aren't I? Please can I be number one? "


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> Does anyone consider a crane job climbing?
> 
> hook up to the ball and IT takes you to the choke/s..... Ya set the choke/s...... rapel down, staple yourself to the stem, detach from the ball, maybe stick a spike in here and there......, crane op tells you where to cut..... make a cut.....
> 
> ...



I haven't done enough crane jobs to really be an authority or anything.. but this is generally what I've surmised so far..

.. of course anything taken to the extreme, like in oldirty's position, surely has its finer points.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 22, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I haven't done enough crane jobs to really be an authority or anything.. but this is generally what I've surmised so far..
> 
> .. of course anything taken to the extreme, like in oldirty's position, surely has its finer points.



The Catholics have been getting the nuns from the rectory to do it. The Father does bless the hook and brings sandwiches for lunch.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 22, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> wow, this is a bummer, I have VERY LITTLE crane exp, I have done only 1, and it wasnt real necessary, just made things a little quicker. The only reason I am interested in cranes is speed.We would like to buy one, have been reading this thread to pick up a little knowledge from the pros, only thing im picking up is.........drumroll..............everybody has a different approach and you all think the others are wrong!
> Was trying to figure out who I was going to contact, when I bought one, to hire in to teach us, wanted the real thing ya know! Beings every one is wrong/right, guess I will just look it up on youtube!



It puts in all in a pile by the chipper so that's a plus too.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 22, 2010)

treemandan said:


> The Catholics have been getting the nuns from the rectory to do it. The Father does bless the hook and brings sandwiches for lunch.



Hahahaha... Gidget the Flying Nun and oldirty face off for the ultimate crane battle royal!


----------



## treemandan (Oct 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> Nobody holds my hand on anything anymore at my age son but the crane op has approval/veto on all cuts. When using my crane ofcourse it is just me deciding.
> 
> As for the climbing on crane jobs BM.....you are in the minority and living in the stone ages if you climb crane jobs. Maybe the op is a meathead in your case and doesn't want to smash your pretty face into a big stub or something?
> 
> That is not "old school"....you don't even know old school you are so new to the biz.....no one ever climbed craners. That is dumb school.




I first started tying tips and when I had to do it all myself it was a bummer. Since I first started on a tag team crane crew I am naturally biased towards it so when I see and extra groundy wacthing me climb to the top again to set a sling as the boom is coming back I wonder " Why isn't that mother####er riding that hook up?"
That's what OD needs about now, his own tip tyer. :greenchainsaw: we would never hear the end of it.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 22, 2010)

And as I wait for my PI infected Newbie to show up ( he's out cutting grass), I will explain something:
Sizes matters. And in all aspects, in this aspect we will use the size of a man. I, for instance, am small. The Dan weighs in at 165, some of it in the belly, much of it in the head.
Anyway, I know this has much to do with how one is going to handle a tree. I believe that there is a difference between how a bigger man approaches a tree. You have two different sized people, when looking at the same object, they see if in their perspecetive. Example: A bigger/taller man would be able to walk the same distance faster than a smaller. Also think about reach.
Some might offer the difference is negligable but if it weren't for negligable differences...
These differences are made up in other others and both have pros and cons. Manipulation is the key to making it up and that starts with a thought. And that thought is...






































Jeez, I hope this Newbie shows soon.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, he ain't here yet.


Well, I do have to say that having a stressed headed crane op is really not what you want. It actually sounds like something you might want to get to the bottom of and make it a priority.
Don't see to much crane op bashing amongst all the other pleasantries we have here. I have worked with idiots but they never got assumed I wouldn't bounce a beener of their skull if they started with some attitude and really, it didn't matter how big they were. Big guys can think to, they can think " that little guy is going come stick that saw in me if I don't cool it". I dunno, mainly what I have seen was just dumb. 
I would have to figure out why your guy was hollering Reg and if it wasn't going to stop I would have. Send him back. I would not go up with a guy all stressed out, dumb I can take sort of.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 22, 2010)

Blakes its something not riding the hook doing your TD's. Sucks. I am sorry to hear. State law or company policy?
But all in all, once you are in the tree, you start your way back up once the first one is going away. Its lonely. 
Some trees can work ya.
Reg, you are to easy on the ground crew, hell, your too easy on the GROUND! When are we going see you let something loose? Pull a Dan Murphy or something for us will ya?
Intersting bag for the slings. Nice , very nice rig on the hook you have. I have a bag, its blue too, full of rope slings and spiders I often use on crane work. I use a main sling too. You know what its like working with a good crane op but like me you don't always have the talent making you look good........... LIKE OD HAS! Ah ha.
Allright, newbie called, I am on his schedule, its not bad.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 22, 2010)

I had a crane guy that was sort of stressed out one time I guess you could say.

The day started off with him showing up and saying how pleased he was with the fact that we were all white. He said he was sick of treeguys sticking him out there with mexicans that cant speak the language. Then we get this huge pick down in the road (half tree) and my loser help couldn't process it for ####.. almost took a lamp of this stone pillar (had to bend it back straight). It was awesome! Dude was throwing his arms up and yelling at my losers for me pretty much! Guy was actually the best I ever used, in my limited experience with cranes that is..


----------



## oldirty (Oct 22, 2010)

listen to me you stupid prick. you dumb fat ignorant horses ass. i am on a crane crew because i am the best climber this company has. i am the MAIN climber at this company. if something needs to be done manually they ask me to do it. when an emergency tree comes up i get the call. anything that needs to be done i do. i cant stress that enough to your donut stuffing ignorant ass. 

have you called the office yet to verify? have you called to find out? you are the stupid #### in this situation fat body. i put pictures and videos up of proof of what i do on this site. proof. where this proof of you climbing? 

anything i have said on this site has the ability to be proven whereas you have yet to show a damn thing. 

go to angieslist and look us up. all those pages of happiness is some proof of the effort.

other than stuffing food in your face what else you do, hack?

dude. you are dime a dozen. you get that? nothing you do separates you from the rest of the crews around you.


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 22, 2010)

Lol, wow, slow day for the crane guys today? Surprised to see you around at noon on a friday od. Three day weekend here, then 70 hour weeks for the next couple.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 22, 2010)

and on top of you doing absolutely nothing to distance yourself from other companies you are slob with no skill. 

how come your fat ass got let go from the steel game? don't say layoffs. anyone who has skill will always have a job. bet your work screeches to ahalt in the winter too. seems to happen to the hacks around here too. 

#### you eddie.

and while you are ####ing yourself eddie call up my boss. ask about me. call up the operations manager as well, you stupid prick. all you gotta do is make a call and be proven wrong. it really is that easy.

never did meth either, fatboy.


----------



## treevet (Oct 22, 2010)

treemandan said:


> And as I wait for my PI infected Newbie to show up ( he's out cutting grass), I will explain something:
> Sizes matters. And in all aspects, in this aspect we will use the size of a man. I, for instance, am small. The Dan weighs in at 165, some of it in the belly, much of it in the head.
> Anyway, I know this has much to do with how one is going to handle a tree. I believe that there is a difference between how a bigger man approaches a tree. You have two different sized people, when looking at the same object, they see if in their perspecetive. Example: A bigger/taller man would be able to walk the same distance faster than a smaller. Also think about reach.
> Some might offer the difference is negligable but if it weren't for negligable differences...
> These differences are made up in other others and both have pros and cons. Manipulation is the key to making it up and that starts with a thought. And that thought is...


I reckon those shrooms you were musing about, and you crossed paths...eh Dano? 

Tell your hives/poison ivy covered gm I said "high" when he comes in :hmm3grin2orange:

(we workin across the road last 2 days....home for lunch to visit THE crane thread haha)


----------



## oldirty (Oct 22, 2010)

no wulf. sitting on the phone in the truck eating lunch. spouting some hate off to Asites resident polesmoker. but i just heard the crane fire up so i gotsta go. be safe next week.

101. go #### yourself.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh man. This is good. Wish I could stick around. But my pretty face has gotta go sell a job.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 22, 2010)

treevet said:


> Nobody holds my hand on anything anymore at my age son but the crane op has approval/veto on all cuts. When using my crane ofcourse it is just me deciding.
> 
> As for the climbing on crane jobs BM.....you are in the minority and living in the stone ages if you climb crane jobs. Maybe the op is a meathead in your case and doesn't want to smash your pretty face into a big stub or something?
> 
> That is not "old school"....you don't even know old school you are so new to the biz.....no one ever climbed craners. That is dumb school.



It is what it is in this state, bud. Over the boarder I can ride all day long. From what I understand a lot of the legality issues have to do with the OSHA inspector that shows up and what he feels like dinging you for. Some ops take the risk that they won't show up and if they do, they won't get you on riding the ball, some won't take that risk. It is what it is. 

Oddly enough, I've grown accustomed to it and it's not that bad. I start up the tree as the crane is setting up and find my TIP. A lot more to consider on which one you select because the CO still needs room to move the work away from not just you, but also your climbline. It took some time to adjust, but I'm getting used to it. Depending on the tree this can be almost as quick as riding which I think is what Dano was touching on. While the crane is moving the piece you just cut away you climb to your next choke point, rap from there, make your cut and it starts all over again. You might need to bring up your geezer walker in order to keep up though. lol

Sure, on a serious monster with a big spread this WILL slow down progress but it's still better than a bucket. Another bad scenario for this is a bunch of smaller single stems that you now have to climb all the way up. It's not an ideal attack, but you play the hand you're dealt.


----------



## treevet (Oct 22, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> It is what it is in this state, bud. Over the boarder I can ride all day long. From what I understand a lot of the legality issues have to do with the OSHA inspector that shows up and what he feels like dinging you for. Some ops take the risk that they won't show up and if they do, they won't get you on riding the ball, some won't take that risk. It is what it is.
> 
> Oddly enough, I've grown accustomed to it and it's not that bad. I start up the tree as the crane is setting up and find my TIP. A lot more to consider on which one you select because the CO still needs room to move the work away from not just you, but also your climbline. It took some time to adjust, but I'm getting used to it. Depending on the tree this can be almost as quick as riding which I think is what Dano was touching on. While the crane is moving the piece you just cut away you climb to your next choke point, rap from there, make your cut and it starts all over again. You might need to bring up your geezer walker in order to keep up though. lol
> 
> Sure, on a serious monster with a big spread this WILL slow down progress but it's still better than a bucket. Another bad scenario for this is a bunch of smaller single stems that you now have to climb all the way up. It's not an ideal attack, but you play the hand you're dealt.



Wonder if they play that game if you the owner op. 

No need for geezer walker on spikes my boy. Won some pole climb contests back in the day and just to stay sharp I still do 3 sets of 400 lb. squats every couple of days that would ensure that I would do way more than "keep up" with your novice attempts lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 22, 2010)

In 2003, ANSI approved riding the ball.
Jeff 
At least in California, not sure for the rest of ya'll.


----------



## treevet (Oct 22, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> In 2003, ANSI approved riding the ball.
> Jeff
> At least in California, not sure for the rest of ya'll.



What I meant was that ANSI/OSHA does not apply to a company owner who is not technically an employee therefore not under their jurisdiction.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 23, 2010)

treevet said:


> Wonder if they play that game if you the owner op.



Which is why my own crane is on my equipment list, though it's a few years out. Wouldn't want to get no dinky 17 ton jobby, you know?  

A lot of my op's fear in letting me ride stems from the fact that it's very difficult to obtain a license to operate a crane in this state. Only 1 other guy out of the 50 that tested with him actually passed. This causes him to deliberately stay out of any gray area.


----------



## treevet (Oct 23, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> > Which is why my own crane is on my equipment list, though it's a few years out. Wouldn't want to get no dinky 17 ton jobby, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just as I suspected.....your unfortunate op has no confidence in his own intelligence. Prob rightly so.... 

What you doin up so early boy? :newbie:


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 23, 2010)

Hopefully Oldirty is editing some video this weekend.. I got my pencil sharpened and a fresh notebook!


----------



## treevet (Oct 23, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Hopefully Oldirty is editing some video this weekend.. I got my pencil sharpened and a fresh notebook!



me too. think i'll wait right here.


----------



## prentice110 (Oct 23, 2010)

*Dirty DIRTY!!!*

I love the hell outta this thread!!! DIRTY!, at this point, I would PAY your boss to work with you. Curiosity is killing this cat (Im a Leo). I believe it, but I feel I need to show some of you out there up. More to come later, gotta sell some firewood and got employees waitin on me..... They used to call me Matt the cat in a tree. Ive seen better climbers, but never one that can move like me. contortionist style. peace, be safe.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 23, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> I love the hell outta this thread!!! DIRTY!, at this point, I would PAY your boss to work with you. Curiosity is killing this cat (Im a Leo). I believe it, but I feel I need to show some of you out there up. More to come later, gotta sell some firewood and got employees waitin on me..... They used to call me Matt the cat in a tree. Ive seen better climbers, but never one that can move like me. contortionist style. peace, be safe.



Wow, you really love yourself.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 23, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Wow, you really love yourself.
> Jeff



Hey, at least he's not crying in his beer about that broad!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 23, 2010)

treevet said:


> Just as I suspected.....your unfortunate op has no confidence in his own intelligence. Prob rightly so....
> 
> What you doin up so early boy? :newbie:



There was money to be made today. 

I saw a nice vid of a 17 ton loading some firewood on youtube the other day. It was AWESOME! There was a whole, like, 3 skid steer buckets worth of wood on it...in ONE PICK! I couldn't believe it! lol

You know me TV, borrow, borrow, borrow. That's my motto. lol

In all seriousness, I'm sure you can do a good amount with a little crane like yours, I'm just not interested in one of that size. Nor am I of one like Marquis. A 28 ton will get most of the trees I have in this area efficiently, if I need bigger, I'll rent.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 23, 2010)

And like I said, it's a few years out. Don't wanna go the fixer-upper route with a piece of equipment like that.


----------



## treevet (Oct 23, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> There was money to be made today.
> 
> I saw a nice vid of a 17 ton loading some firewood on youtube the other day. It was AWESOME! There was a whole, like, 3 skid steer buckets worth of wood on it...in ONE PICK! I couldn't believe it! lol
> 
> ...



Get ready to drop at least $80K if you ever wake up from your pipe dream lol.

If you think that is all my "little" crane can pick from what you saw being "fitted" into a cord order of wood while lurking on my vids.....

this 18 ton I sub often may open your infant arboricultural eyes lol...


----------



## treevet (Oct 23, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> And like I said, it's a few years out. Don't wanna go the fixer-upper route with a piece of equipment like that.



yeah you already went the "fixerup" route with that pos chipper you got lol.

Maybe sometime we take a little time and discuss what I have earned with the "pieces of equipment like that" (you'd be amazed)....

and what you got and what you might hope to earn in the future.

Obviously the "equipment" I got is a vastly different entity in the hands of a way seasoned vet such as myself as opposed to being in the hands of a relative new guy such as yourself.


----------



## Reg (Oct 23, 2010)

Beowulf, treemandan, going back to the original topic. I left it as long as I could because he is cheap, and yet a good rigger and crane-op for the best part of 40 years.....so I respect him, dont want to lose his service, so left it for as long as I could until the end where he took it too far. We're ok now. Here's yesterday's oak, his son Ross (26) was the op....on the contrary cool as a cucumber. More photos to come in a minute, although far too many lifts to show them all. Long day actually.


----------



## Reg (Oct 23, 2010)

5 more with more to follow


----------



## Reg (Oct 23, 2010)

Next 5, last 2 to follow


----------



## Reg (Oct 23, 2010)

Last 2. The tree had shed a couple of large limbs in the last year, but still didn't justify its revoval IMO. However, the owners wanted it gone and wouldn't budge on the matter, so that was that.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 23, 2010)

treevet said:


> yeah you already went the "fixerup" route with that pos chipper you got lol.
> 
> Maybe sometime we take a little time and discuss what I have earned with the "pieces of equipment like that" (you'd be amazed)....
> 
> ...



lol. Your equipment must be your weak point. Them's some low blows. You really like pointing to that wallet and waving it around, screaming about how damn rich you are when you get poked at a bit, huh TV? What's with that? And 80K will only put me in a 10 year old unit that's halfway to the scrap yard. I've been there, I've done that, if and when I get a crane I won't be doing it that way. Because a "piece of equipment like that" doesn't have the luxury of being able to fail on the jobsite. 

Nice pics btw Reg, and I thought any type of argument relating to cranes was on topic for this thread.


----------



## treevet (Oct 23, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> lol. Your equipment must be your weak point. Them's some low blows. You really like pointing to that wallet and waving it around, screaming about how damn rich you are when you get poked at a bit, huh TV? What's with that? And 80K will only put me in a 10 year old unit that's halfway to the scrap yard. I've been there, I've done that, if and when I get a crane I won't be doing it that way. Because a "piece of equipment like that" doesn't have the luxury of being able to fail on the jobsite.
> .



"Scream rich when poked a bit by a novice?" What's up with that?"


And just how do you tell who is the best at what they do anyway? Ain't seen no tree removal contests anywhere, have you? One would think you win one by posting vids and picts if you encountered these threads.

When you get together the $120k or whatever give me a holler and I will fly on over and check it out ok BM? (I mean sprout wings and fly on over there not take a plane lol)

"A 10 year old unit half way to the scrap yard"? Don't challenge any rocks to IQ tests my friend.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics Reg, I'm surprised the leaves are still on over there.

That had to be a work-out on that one!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 23, 2010)

It sure is a nice evening.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> "Scream rich when poked a bit by a novice?" What's up with that?"



It ain't just when I poke at you.


----------



## prentice110 (Oct 24, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Wow, you really love yourself.
> Jeff


 Not particularly, no. You seem to tho.....



tree MDS said:


> Hey, at least he's not crying in his beer about that broad!



Only on the inside.


----------



## treevet (Oct 24, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> It ain't just when I poke at you.



When is it Blakey? Wanna talk bout it? And just HOW does that make you feel? (like a jackwagon from mambypamby land? )


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> When is it Blakey? Wanna talk bout it? And just HOW does that make you feel? (like a jackwagon from mambypamby land? )



I think you come across as arrogant sometimes.. it's all good though.

Seems like this thread has become more about treeguys dealing with their own egos, rather than crane work..

I know I'm bad ass, so there's really no need to brag here!


----------



## treevet (Oct 24, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I think you come across as arrogant sometimes.. it's all good though.
> 
> Seems like this thread has become more about treeguys dealing with their own egos, rather than crane work..
> 
> I know I'm bad ass, so there's really no need to brag here!



I agree....you are kinda bad ass (in sorta a gay metro sexual way......

no offense meant)


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> I agree....you are kinda bad ass (in sorta a gay metro sexual way......
> 
> no offense meant)



Funny.

Hey, I think I saw a rust bubble or two on some of your equipment, better get out the paint roller and florescent orange latex! lmfao!


----------



## treevet (Oct 24, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Funny.
> 
> Hey, I think I saw a rust bubble or two on some of your equipment, better get out the paint roller and florescent orange latex! lmfao!



strictly oil base here....but yeah...I'm on it!


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> strictly oil base here....but yeah...I'm on it!



Get hot vet!


----------



## treevet (Oct 24, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Get hot vet!



You'd be the first one I'd have a cold one with after I got er dun (if I still drank). You are prob a riot when you got a buzz goin cause you a real funny guy now.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 25, 2010)

oldirty said:


> no wulf. sitting on the phone in the truck eating lunch. spouting some hate off to Asites resident polesmoker. but i just heard the crane fire up so i gotsta go. be safe next week.
> 
> 101. go #### yourself.



SOOO you sit in the truck thinking about a polesmoker like me , DUDE get a life ... It must really bother you to let it interfere with your work day , and what are you saying about my old job , seriously your lame , you couldn't even do it for five minutes ... I didn't get laid off at all , I did my time and chose to start back for myself ... Don't hate me because no one respects your opinions here , thats your doing not mine , and for someone with mad tree experience I have never seen you contribute anything to this site that isn't meant to serve your ego , so #### ### too , HACK ONE TRICK PONY , and if I call your boss it will be for directions to your house The TRUTH HURTS DOESN'T IT ...Please for God's sake post that technique video , because I truly think that to a Man like me this will be a video of what YOU DON'T Know


----------



## oldirty (Oct 25, 2010)

check'n email and what not fatbody. 

your old job is easy. you have to try to get yourself in trouble doing it. oooooh a connector..... righty tighty with the wrench? tough stuff.

listen dude. just because you own your own gig doesn't mean you are not a hack. you don't contribute here visually because what you do is sub par at best. you a fat lazy prick with zero in tree on rope skill. you bid and try to get only bucket work keeping yourself out of harms way because you take on easy work. you haven't stood up straight and seen your penis in about 10 years and all your cuts are crooked. in general, you suck.

now in reference to me being a hack one trick pony i've got multiple pics proving otherwise. many pics. remember? i love the camera, right? so of course i have a myriad of action shots on this site. so again your wrong and or stupid. one of the two or both even.

and then when you say no one respects my opinions...... really? who climbs in my saddle? who asks for crane help off forum? how many other dudes do you chat with almost daily on here? 

who gets the invite for all the classy gigs in town? i do, peckerhead.


a man like you..... laughable. 


you'll get your vid soon enough just waiting on a camera set up. 


....... a man like you. 


hahahahahahahahahahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......

oh eddie. thanks man i needed that laugh.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 25, 2010)

Ouch! You guys gotta meet someday, and bring a video guy!
Jeff


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 26, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Ouch! You guys gotta meet someday, and bring a video guy!
> Jeff





Maybe the Jackass guys will do the filming and editing for us. That would make a very entertaining youtube.




Mr. HE


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 26, 2010)

Soon I will bring some video and or pics of my new knuckleboom crane (not osha approved and not 80k). I even built the thing:jawdrop:. It's rated at about a ton w/ 20' of stick and mounts to my skid steer, lol. 

Hey don't laugh too hard, it comes in handy for picking butt logs out of rock gardens and such. Even built and set a bridge with it, does that qualify as iron work? Maybe not since it was aluminum, lol.

I operate it too, so if I get a cranky operator I have nobody to blame.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 26, 2010)

oldirty said:


> check'n email and what not fatbody.
> 
> your old job is easy. you have to try to get yourself in trouble doing it. oooooh a connector..... righty tighty with the wrench? tough stuff.
> 
> ...



Classy gigs , Your boss gets invited and you have too tag along , and I bet you love to show up at the coffee shop in the morning with your bosses truck , and not the Yugo your sporting , but seriously you are obsessed with all of this to be at work posting here , its sad are you married with a house or have kids ? At the very least some hobbies other than thinking about Marquis , its kinda embarrassing that you probably don't have 2 of those things that I just mentioned , I know you said something about being in love , Is it legal to marry yourself in your state , they let you do pretty much everything else , and why do you care about my weight so much I swear your gay for me , that all you ever talk about is my body and my penis , If ya wanna be with a man thats cool but for god sakes come outta the closet already , stay safe monkey and remember its not safe to snort lunch ...... I got an idea why don't you act 33 yrs old an grow up #### face , its time really , go to the dentist and get a new grill ditch the black teeth and look for a girl or dude SERIOUSLY and not on match .com and get something that you can be proud of , I LAUGH AT ALL YOUR POSTS , AS A MATTER OF FACT I ENJOY THEM VERY MUCH , and to know how mad they make you because they are posts written with angst , you know what that means right ... AGAIN VIDEOS PLEASE or don't mention it again ..AND THIS IS TIRING TOO ME , your not intellectually on my level , find some new material cause you only get one laugh per fat joke OK CHIEF , now go kick the wall in your moms basement and go to bed ..


----------



## treemandan (Oct 26, 2010)

Nailsbeats said:


> Soon I will bring some video and or pics of my new knuckleboom crane (not osha approved and not 80k). I even built the thing:jawdrop:. It's rated at about a ton w/ 20' of stick and mounts to my skid steer, lol.
> 
> Hey don't laugh too hard, it comes in handy for picking butt logs out of rock gardens and such. Even built and set a bridge with it, does that qualify as iron work? Maybe not since it was aluminum, lol.
> 
> I operate it too, so if I get a cranky operator I have nobody to blame.:greenchainsaw:



Sounds cool. Don't keep us in suspense to long.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 26, 2010)

Nailsbeats said:


> Soon I will bring some video and or pics of my new knuckleboom crane (not osha approved and not 80k). I even built the thing:jawdrop:. It's rated at about a ton w/ 20' of stick and mounts to my skid steer, lol.
> 
> Hey don't laugh too hard, it comes in handy for picking butt logs out of rock gardens and such. Even built and set a bridge with it, does that qualify as iron work? Maybe not since it was aluminum, lol.
> 
> I operate it too, so if I get a cranky operator I have nobody to blame.:greenchainsaw:



I'd like to see it work too, nails. My first thought would be that a skidsteer would tip right over with that amount of weight leveraged out 20 feet.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 26, 2010)

You should Patent that thing! 
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 26, 2010)

treevet said:


> and what you got and what you might hope to earn in the future.



I'd like you to teach me how I can earn equipment I don't have to paint by the time I'm 50 or so...lol 

No, seriously, you want to grab a bite to eat in Pitt with me and Eric?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 26, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> I'd like to see it work too, nails. My first thought would be that a skidsteer would tip right over with that amount of weight leveraged out 20 feet.



That's what I thought too but I haven't even made the rear end light yet. I picked a few logs to start out then started on some whole tree pics (8-10 inch or so), smaller DED Elm around my property. 

I really don't know what it'll lift but get in close and go straight up and it seems to hold it's own well. Even with my 8'x17' bridge hung out there it didn't waver. 

It's really nothing more that what you would call a truss boom, for setting trusses. 10' long and mounted to a universal quick tach plate, gives me almost 20' vertically.

Oh yeah, we ride the ball too, lmfao.........


----------



## oldirty (Oct 27, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I know you said something about being in love




i did. i drove on down there to see her to see if it felt righteous enough to maybe "grow" up a tad and lock this chick down....

well 101. the gayest thing i did while i was down there was hit her in the seat and make her leave for work, late too, with a load in her butt on the morning i left.....

now if thats gay then i'll stick a pinky out next time i drink a coffee.

in regards to me seeing whats happening here on the odd occasion at lunch i am sure i am not alone. good cell phones can do alot.

all these drug references are untrue man. whereas i can call you a corpulent pos and it'd be true! maybe quite a few years ago i may have been known to fire down a line or few but them days are long past.... you on the other hand still a fat and stupid looking waste of space. you can't dwell on the past man. only the now.

you out intellectualizing me......lol! 

and none of my prose regarding you is written in angst. just some hate is all. good old fashioned hate. you a hack and you go out everyday bringing more hack to the people. that sucks to be the one paying for your service..... almost criminal even. out there driving down prices and giving people the wrong idea of a good job.

oh well.

i too am done with you fatboy. for now. till i see you spouting off some more stupidity.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 27, 2010)

hey reg! nice work on that oak! where were all them spider slings? i only saw a couple in all them pics....

good stuff.


----------



## prentice110 (Oct 27, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## treevet (Oct 27, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> I'd like you to teach me how I can earn equipment I don't have to paint by the time I'm 50 or so...lol
> 
> No, seriously, you want to grab a bite to eat in Pitt with me and Eric?



I'd love to Blakes.....rather be friends than adversaries but decided not to go as there is no early flight that will get us there in time (I can fly for free from wife's retirement) and a 6 hour drive each way would wear us out for work. If it was in the winter we would do it. We got lots of work now and need lots of money so.....

I am closing out my ceu needs with Len Phillips' seminars. Free and you do them at home and they are very good.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 27, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i did. i drove on down there to see her to see if it felt righteous enough to maybe "grow" up a tad and lock this chick down....
> 
> well 101. the gayest thing i did while i was down there was hit her in the seat and make her leave for work, late too, with a load in her butt on the morning i left.....
> 
> ...


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 27, 2010)

treemandan said:


> oldirty said:
> 
> 
> > i did. i drove on down there to see her to see if it felt righteous enough to maybe "grow" up a tad and lock this chick down....
> ...


----------



## Reg (Oct 27, 2010)

oldirty said:


> hey reg! nice work on that oak! where were all them spider slings? i only saw a couple in all them pics....
> 
> good stuff.



Wasn’t time for any of that $hit....

But seriously, we were well within the WLL for all the picks, for a change. So long as I wasn’t in danger, if they came off a little rough it wasn’t so much of an issue. Laying the heavier logs down at the end of the driveway was a little more challenging though. Thanks


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 27, 2010)

treevet said:


> I'd love to Blakes.....rather be friends than adversaries but decided not to go as there is no early flight that will get us there in time (I can fly for free from wife's retirement) and a 6 hour drive each way would wear us out for work. If it was in the winter we would do it. We got lots of work now and need lots of money so.....
> 
> I am closing out my ceu needs with Len Phillips' seminars. Free and you do them at home and they are very good.



Aww. Can't we be friends AND adversaries?


----------



## treevet (Oct 28, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Aww. Can't we be friends AND adversaries?



yeah....why change a good thing (pooh pooh pants) ?


----------



## treevet (Nov 2, 2010)

Here is another elite level (can handle any job, uses the appropriate tools....bucket/crane, can handle any diagnosis/treatment scenario) tree service such as my own we happened on in my town removing a lead and a big dead beech behind a tree to be left over the wires. Bucket/crane combo much faster than climber in any situation you can get them in. But you gotta have the big bucket.

We could have easily handled this job if called but you wouldn't be seeing any vid as we just 2 guys (plus op in this case). Prob a 70' plus elevator unit bucket with maybe a 30 ton boom truck. Interesting the wires being covered with what appears to be some type of a screw together system instead of the usual matting.

We were hit with 50 to 60 mph winds just after they got the top out of this dead beech.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAKnSxuecRM


----------



## treevet (Nov 11, 2010)

Here is kinda what I am going to buy. Still plan to hire subs sometimes and hey, might sub sometimes myself for treework and trusses and such....

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=6676013


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 11, 2010)

treevet said:


> Here is kinda what I am going to buy. Still plan to hire subs sometimes and hey, might sub sometimes myself for treework and trusses and such....
> 
> http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=6676013



Yep, looks like just enough to do some serious work, yet not break the bank. The fact that its rear mounted is a good thing too.


----------



## treevet (Nov 11, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Yep, looks like just enough to do some serious work, yet not break the bank. The fact that its rear mounted is a good thing too.



not buying anything but a rear mount mds....off to work, see ya tonight.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 11, 2010)

not going to be able to do any pick'n off the front with out an outrigger there! computer'll probably shut you out if you try..... the price is alright though. get'n a 22ton for less than a bucket truck..... you know how heavy of a unit it is? got low gear too so you don't blow your tranny backing up a driveway! you want me to come out and show you how to better your crane game, dave? lol.


----------



## treevet (Nov 11, 2010)

oldirty said:


> not going to be able to do any pick'n off the front with out an outrigger there! computer'll probably shut you out if you try..... the price is alright though. get'n a 22ton for less than a bucket truck..... you know how heavy of a unit it is? got low gear too so you don't blow your tranny backing up a driveway! you want me to come out and show you how to better your crane game, dave? lol.



More likely we could trade some secrets Justin. We'll get together sometime. I got some friends up your way.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 12, 2010)

treevet said:


> Here is kinda what I am going to buy. Still plan to hire subs sometimes and hey, might sub sometimes myself for treework and trusses and such....
> 
> http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=6676013



Thats a nice crane but Dave maybe a cab would be in order sitting in a seat open air in Feb. gets a little cold , my buddy just bought a mani. from Connecticut from a company called Dodge Tree 28ton crane with a cab on a 2001 PETE for just under 90K with new wear pads on the boom a fresh inspect and new tires and a new main line .. The equipment is out there.. I like the rear mounts they do well over front as well the entire weight of the truck is the outrigger, nice truck as well the fords last ..


----------



## treevet (Nov 13, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats a nice crane but Dave maybe a cab would be in order sitting in a seat open air in Feb. gets a little cold , my buddy just bought a mani. from Connecticut from a company called Dodge Tree 28ton crane with a cab on a 2001 PETE for just under 90K with new wear pads on the boom a fresh inspect and new tires and a new main line .. The equipment is out there.. I like the rear mounts they do well over front as well the entire weight of the truck is the outrigger, nice truck as well the fords last ..



when you get a chance fire up a pict of your bud's new boom truck. Sounds great. I agree with the cab for winter.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 14, 2010)

treevet said:


> when you get a chance fire up a pict of your bud's new boom truck. Sounds great. I agree with the cab for winter.



I will I am gonna go visit his goofy ass sometime this week .. I will make him pose with it ....He's a member here but he doesn't want to be known , he's a LURKER.....


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 14, 2010)

So, he is a '
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 15, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> So, he is a '
> Jeff



No actually he's quite the "hit" on the buzz, but that place is way to FOR REAL for me , not much to laugh about there ...


----------



## oldirty (Nov 16, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> No actually he's quite the "hit" on the buzz, but that place is way to FOR REAL for me , not much to laugh about there ...



lotta pusses hang out over there. you'd fit right in. 


who's your boy over there? same dude that runs his crane off level and then tells the world its the driveway he set up on and had to ride the brake to keep the turret from moving? 

lol, what a stiff.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 16, 2010)

treevet said:


> More likely we could trade some secrets Justin. We'll get together sometime. I got some friends up your way.



i've been inviting you up here for a while now, tv...... bring your saddle with you when you come out and you can be my climber for the day.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 16, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I will I am gonna go visit his goofy ass sometime this week .. I will make him pose with it ....He's a member here but he doesn't want to be known , he's a LURKER.....



Interesting! I bet it is you under a different username. 'Chris' I bet!
Jeff 
sneaky- :monkey:


----------



## treevet (Nov 16, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i've been inviting you up here for a while now, tv...... bring your saddle with you when you come out and you can be my climber for the day.



I put the saddle on and somebody's gotta tuck at least 1500 clam$ in my pocket after a few hours.

You buyin?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 16, 2010)

treevet said:


> I put the saddle on and somebody's gotta tuck at least 1500 clam$ in my pocket after a few hours.
> 
> You buyin?



Feeling good, huh? $500 bucks an hour to climb? He is not hiring a sub-contractor, he is asking you to come with your gear as a contract climber and you say not for less than $500 bucks an hour. Yeah, I would like to see that. Dirty is footing the job and the dump fees and you think you can over-ride that cost with you being there climbing? How long have you been in this biz?
Jeff 
Yeah, I know this thread may go crazy, But, Dude, I was a contract climber for many years and you are not fooling me. Just tell Dirty you are busy! 
Jeff


----------



## oldirty (Nov 16, 2010)

treevet said:


> I put the saddle on and somebody's gotta tuck at least 1500 clam$ in my pocket after a few hours.
> 
> You buyin?



looks like you spending the rest of your tree and crane career in the dark i guess.


----------



## treevet (Nov 16, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> FJeff
> 
> Yeah, I know this thread may go crazy, But, Dude, I was a contract climber for many years and you are not fooling me.
> Jeff



yeah....but you were never any good.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 16, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Feeling good, huh? $500 bucks an hour to climb? He is not hiring a sub-contractor, he is asking you to come with your gear as a contract climber and you say not for less than $500 bucks an hour. Yeah, I would like to see that. Dirty is footing the job and the dump fees and you think you can over-ride that cost with you being there climbing? How long have you been in this biz?
> Jeff
> Yeah, I know this thread may go crazy, But, Dude, I was a contract climber for many years and you are not fooling me. Just tell Dirty you are busy!
> Jeff



lol. 

actually i just wanted him to bring his saddle. its all he'd need. the lesson was going to be free. i've never heard of a student getting paid for being taught how to do something......


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 16, 2010)

treevet said:


> yeah....but you were never any good.



I am going to respond nicely as I figure you out. You are a trippy dude, and if I had a party , you would be one of the first on the invite list!!!
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Nov 16, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> I am going to respond nicely as I figure you out. You are a trippy dude, and if I had a party , you would be one of the first on the invite list!!!
> Jeff



when and where?

You takin this all wrong....been on my own for 40 years. The idea of climbing "for someone" is ludicrous, esp for an employee of someone.

I have fought a million battles over the decades and done quite well.

Now the idea of SPLITTING a job with someone is another story. I'd climb, bucket , run the crane or even do the ground...just to SPLIT with a friend...just as long as I get.....you guessed it...

1500 clams


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 16, 2010)

It could be very well that I don't know what this is all about!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 16, 2010)

treevet said:


> when and where?
> 
> You takin this all wrong....been on my own for 40 years. The idea of climbing "for someone" is ludicrous, esp for an employee of someone.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I got it. I quess I looked at it as Dirty calling you out, and you offering to sub. But I get it and you will be on my invite list. Still gonna try to figue you out!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2010)

oldirty said:


> lotta pusses hang out over there. you'd fit right in.
> 
> 
> who's your boy over there? same dude that runs his crane off level and then tells the world its the driveway he set up on and had to ride the brake to keep the turret from moving?
> ...



#### you ###hole really , your a joke a pathetic jealous crack head , MR 375 hp , you try to be smart and say stupid things, And Cameron is probably one of the nicest guys around , and when did being honest make someone a stiff, And he ain't my bud at all , just saying your a FLUNKY MULE , who is a college educated crane climber WOW I bet your parents are thrilled .....And I let it go 2 weeks ago again with you , now your gonna get shown AGAIN how much of an ###hole everyone already knows you are ...


----------



## oldirty (Nov 18, 2010)

ah yes..... 101. glad to see you still a fool. i sat back just enough to watch you post a bit more and in the reading of some of your more recent post it occurs to me that you are indeed all that i say you are.... i love it. your own postings have seem to have proven what i've said about you to be true. just another hack outfit. 

and i can also proudly say that i have never smoked crack. proudly you say? sure.

and look at you trying to find out a little more about me... college? sure, i put a couple years into it but it was mostly for the party. and wouldn't any parent be proud to have their child do what they love? it's your parents who should be a little down trodden. a hack for a son brings no pride, i'd think.

and well in regards to your boyfriend and his crane skills i'd have to say bs to that. who runs a crane out of level? that shows incompetence, no? must be a reeeaaal nice guy to publicly admit to being the cause to not getting any warrantee work done on his rotation motor. lol. if you can't get your crane level you shouldn't be working with one.

and i was going to keep your stupidity between us about the 375 hp's on the woodsman but i'd rather put up a picture up. maybe see if we can get some of these diesel power junkies to translate the numbers for you. i was surprised even. 

oh and if you don't think i don't know that i know that i am in fact a complete ass hole then you are indeed a fool. mr duncecap himself, even.

thanks for some more hearty laughter at you, dumbass.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 18, 2010)

i can't figure out how to blow up the pic of the engine tag but here are the power numbers on it.


224-298 KW @ 2200rpm, 224-261 KW @ 2000rpm.

anyone care to help 101 with the conversion?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2010)

oldirty said:


> ah yes..... 101. glad to see you still a fool. i sat back just enough to watch you post a bit more and in the reading of some of your more recent post it occurs to me that you are indeed all that i say you are.... i love it. your own postings have seem to have proven what i've said about you to be true. just another hack outfit.
> 
> and i can also proudly say that i have never smoked crack. proudly you say? sure.
> 
> ...



Wow a cribbed up crane and a pic so small that no one can read ...Dude really take that break you threatened everyone with please , you are a waste ... Go be superman in jm's butthole please , I have accomplished more before I was old enough to drink than you in 34 years , LIKE I SAID YOUR WEEKS PAY COULDN'T EVEN FILL MY TRUCKS , and that's if some smo was dumb enough to overpay ya between 25/30 hr..


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 18, 2010)

oldirty said:


> anyone care to help 101 with the conversion?



Dang good engine. Guy I know has 400hp and 6 cylinder. You don't need backing up on that.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 18, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow a cribbed up crane and a pic so small that no one can read ...Dude really take that break you threatened everyone with please , you are a waste ... Go be superman in jm's butthole please , I have accomplished more before I was old enough to drink than you in 34 years , LIKE I SAID YOUR WEEKS PAY COULDN'T EVEN FILL MY TRUCKS , and that's if some smo was dumb enough to overpay ya between 25/30 hr..



Dang 101!, You seem really angry this evening. 
Jeff :chainsawguy:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 18, 2010)

some old pics of me


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 18, 2010)

I think it is cool to have cool pic's!
Jeff


----------



## oldirty (Nov 18, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow a cribbed up crane and a pic so small that no one can read ...Dude really take that break you threatened everyone with please , you are a waste ... Go be superman in jm's butthole please , I have accomplished more before I was old enough to drink than you in 34 years , LIKE I SAID YOUR WEEKS PAY COULDN'T EVEN FILL MY TRUCKS , and that's if some smo was dumb enough to overpay ya between 25/30 hr..




this was the best you could do? weak.


actually i would call that a level crane, dumbo.

and if you paying out my salary a week in fuel you must be just scraping along then. i guess you do have the work though seeing as how you admit to driving down prices in your area. all the best clientele go for that low bid!


----------



## oldirty (Nov 18, 2010)

here's another level crane pic for you, dumbo.


----------



## OLD OAK (Nov 18, 2010)

Everyone is still fighting- Cant we all just get along


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 20, 2010)

oldirty said:


> here's another level crane pic for you, dumbo.



Ya know what Justin , your right I am a fat slob bucket truck junk operating ,low balling non crane using wanna be , who is not a dime a dozen I am a penny a dozen , I spike prunes and charge enough money to support myself and my crews meth habit ....None of us have licenses we take all our money in cash , no insurance and the worst of it all is I don't even wear a headphone on my cracked hardhat, so if you and have covered all the bases than please PUT ME ON IGNORE..... I will not bother you EVER again so maybe you can find the restrain to return the favor ... Thanks


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 20, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Ya know what Justin , your right I am a fat slob bucket truck junk operating ,low balling non crane using wanna be , who is not a dime a dozen I am a penny a dozen , I spike prunes and charge enough money to support myself and my crews meth habit ....None of us have licenses we take all our money in cash , no insurance and the worst of it all is I don't even wear a headphone on my cracked hardhat, so if you and have covered all the bases than please PUT ME ON IGNORE..... I will not bother you EVER again so maybe you can find the restrain to return the favor ... Thanks



Oh Jesus, what is it your time of month again??, suck it up, you ####ing #####!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 20, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Oh Jesus, what is it your time of month again??, suck it up, you ####ing #####!



Nice ... Your kind words are appreciated , I just got done reading "THE SECRET" and your negative JUJU can't penetrate my forcefield of good vibes .... PEACE AND LOVE ...


----------



## benn (May 8, 2011)

*wow*

I just joined, and read the whole of this thread. This site should be renamed treemanbit_chingsite.com :0

Greeting to you all BTW


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 8, 2011)

Welcome. Please fasten your seatbelt. 
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## treevet (May 8, 2011)

benn said:


> I just joined, and read the whole of this thread. This site should be renamed treemanbit_chingsite.com :0
> 
> Greeting to you all BTW


 
bakatcha benny boy. we are all perpetually on the rag. you'll prob fit right in. :msp_wink:


----------



## tree MDS (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, we haven't had a good topic in a while now though... we're due!


----------



## benn (May 9, 2011)

**

Hi all. Thanks for the welcome. I need to hear some words from that Oldirty *******  hehe 

So how is everybody tonight??? Im off for beer and wings.


----------



## Hddnis (May 9, 2011)

I'm starting to wonder what the screen name was during a previous incarnation. 

(Incarnation refers to a bee on a flower.)



Mr. HE


----------



## Reg (May 10, 2011)

benn said:


> I just joined, and read the whole of this thread. This site should be renamed treemanbit_chingsite.com :0
> 
> Greeting to you all BTW



Old threads like are best left to die Ben, past is past.

Welcome to AS


----------



## tree MDS (May 10, 2011)

Reg said:


> Old threads like are best left to die Ben, past is past.
> 
> Welcome to AS


 
Die? :msp_confused:

I'm still waiting for OD's technique video! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rbtree (May 11, 2011)

*Wow, just found this thread....Geesh*

Shows me why I rarely post here anymore. I predate alal you cretins here by years.....and all of ya in experience, save for TV..

Here's a slide show of a little tree we did last summer.....70 yards of chips......2 log truck loads of wood, 158 feet tall, 10.5' at ground level. 

Next to last pick was made in wrong place while I was away...rung the overload warning bell on the 90 ton crane...at 27000 lb....The butt piece in the slide show, only 2.5 to 3.5 feet tall, weighed 6500 lb....

The sequoia was the largest tree done in the Puget Sound region in 13 years that I know of, so may well be the largest save for Cali as well in that time frame...



10.5 foot giant sequoia removal


----------



## deevo (May 12, 2011)

rbtree said:


> Shows me why I rarely post here anymore. I predate alal you cretins here by years.....and all of ya in experience, save for TV..
> 
> Here's a slide show of a little tree we did last summer.....70 yards of chips......2 log truck loads of wood, 158 feet tall, 10.5' at ground level.
> 
> ...


 Awesome job! What size crane was that?


----------



## treevet (May 12, 2011)

rbtree said:


> Shows me why I rarely post here anymore. I predate alal you cretins here by years.....and all of ya in experience, save for TV..
> 
> Here's a slide show of a little tree we did last summer.....70 yards of chips......2 log truck loads of wood, 158 feet tall, 10.5' at ground level.
> 
> ...


 
which organism is older? (jk roger :biggrin


----------



## rbtree (May 12, 2011)

Watch it geritol guy.....

The tree was planted in 1914, and was two years old at the time...cost, $4.......

I guesstimated that's its mass was ~2% that of the General Sherman giant sequoia......

Bark included, it was 12000 board feet, plus or minus 2000'...The GS is about 600,000


----------



## rbtree (May 12, 2011)

deevo said:


> Awesome job! What size crane was that?



read my post, grasshoppa, you even quoted it......


----------



## tree MDS (May 12, 2011)

So the fact that this thread reminds you why you rarely post here anymore, somehow compelled you to post? Interesting.

Nice job btw.


----------



## Reg (May 12, 2011)

rbtree said:


> Shows me why I rarely post here anymore. I predate alal you cretins here by years.....and all of ya in experience, save for TV..
> 
> Here's a slide show of a little tree we did last summer.....70 yards of chips......2 log truck loads of wood, 158 feet tall, 10.5' at ground level.
> 
> ...



Good one Rog, your post that it....in-keeping with the general sentiment of the thread. So nice of you to drop down to our level!

Glad to see your sense of humour is still in tact. 

Re: your photo, you know better than to be standing on slippery stumps now!


----------



## treevet (May 12, 2011)

rbtree said:


> Watch it geritol guy.....
> 
> The tree was planted in 1914,



Dang.....I woulda thought the tree was older


----------



## deevo (May 12, 2011)

rbtree said:


> read my post, grasshoppa, you even quoted it......


 
Oh yeah! Whoops! lol


----------

